# Maarten



## davidrusselljr

Joe,
My Name is Dave and I Live In Massachusetts. 4 weeks ago my My Pal, Maarten started to limp. They then told me he had a bone tumor on his front paw. We went for a biopsy to Cape Cod Vetenary Specialists (Amazing People!) and the results came back Reactive Bone,,,however the Dr's felt from the x-ray it was cancer. We then did 2nd biopsy and it came back a cancer. Maarten never wimpered at all. 

I was a single guy and several years ago I decided I wanted to get a dog. I have never owned a dog nor has anyone in my family. I got in contact with Debbie at Beechwood Goldens on Cape Cod and inquired on how to go about getting a puppy. I was shocked that her first question was "why do you want one?" and not how much it would costs. After being interegated she agreed to sell me one of her pups from an upcoming birth. I was never so happy when Maarten (Named after the friendly island of St. Maarten) was born on April 22, 2002!

Since then my life has changed and Maarten has given me, my fiance, and family so much JOY & UNCONDITIONAL LOVE. He is the best.

So my long story is, that I keep in Contact with my breeder from time to time,,,she always likes a good picture and to keep up on her kids. So I talked to her a few weeks ago about what the process is in putting my pal to sleep when the time comes. She has been great and assured my the time will come that I will know. God I hope so. The other day Maarten's limp was no worse, he is eating fine, sleeping, and spirits seem good,,,my mother came over to visit and he jumped up to go greet her. He over did it, and by the time i got to him he wa sitting holding his paw up and started to cry. I sat with him and held him and we both had a good cry, I carried him in and put him on the couch, gave him a pill, he then seemed ok and slept and then ate his food,,,after hours on couch I got him up and he seemed ok,,,he put weight on it and was in good spirits. 

While we lay on the couch I googled my breeder to get her email and I noticed her name on your website so i went to it,,,,,,come to find out it was a lady asking about the breeder, she wanted to know any bad/good things about her,,,,I signed up on your website and was amazed at all the good people out there. I sit here with a tear in my eye reading about Hunter....b/c I know my days are short with Maarten.

I am sorry for the long email but I just wanted to say THANK YOU for this site,,,I am sure it will bring me comfort and also good advice on when Maarten's time comes. WE BOTH THANK YOU!

Dave in Massachusetts


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I'm so sorry Dave! That is an awful circumstance. Have the vets recommended any chemo or just palliative care? Can it be amputated to stop the cancer? Wishing you the best.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank You!

The Dr's could see the liason on his front paw by his ankle. They gave me different ideas. But I think we all agreed that if we amputated his leg we would be gambling the cancer didnt spread. They do believe it was in early stages but my undersatnding it spreads fast. So we are doing Palliative care for him. He is on tramadol 1 every 8 hours and 1 previcox a day. He goes in tomorrow to have the few stitches removed from his biopsy. I will talk with the Dr and see what time we are talking about. Its crushing! He is my best friend and dont want to see him hurt. My concern is how will I know when it is time...when I heard him cry yesterday I knew that was it,,,,but last night and today he seems to be ok,,,,,I dont know, sad.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## almac

Dave - I'm so sorry to hear about what you are going through with Maarten! I saw your post on the Beechwood's thread, but didn't know that your poor pup has cancer.  I am one of the people getting a new puppy from Deb in a couple of weeks, and I'm glad to hear that she has been helpful to you in this difficult time. I will send lots of prayers for you and Maarten...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Well, just my 2 cents...

Dogs get along quite well on 3 legs as long as they are fit and not overweight. Have you considered amputation? A few here have been through it and their dogs did darned well afterward.

Not many know that the original "Buddy" from AirBud developed a similar illness shortly after the film was shot, and had an amputation. It didn't slow him down a bit, and he continued to shoot baskets until he died 12-18 months later.

Maybe have the Vet do a good chest x-ray series, and if it all looks clear, proceed with an operation that may give him some time.

I've been through Cancer with Goldens 3 times now. I know it's really hard to deal with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so sorry about your Maarten. I consider myself blessed that my two boys have made it to the age of 6 and I dread the day I may be given a similar diagnosis. I pray I never hear the words, but when I speak to my Vet about the possiblity, I know it's probable. 

Give Maarten a great big hug for me...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dave... I'm so glad your'e here, but sorry for the circumstances. Have a list of questions for your vet. Consider getting a consult with an oncologist..... dogs do very well on chemo and most don't have the reactions that we humans do. It could possibly extend his life and give you more quality time. Fight like hell for him......read, research, and question. You will find many instances documented on here where vets were wrong, were too quick to give a dismal diagnosis. I hope you have lots more time with your buddy. Your breeder is right, he will let you know when it's time...... but until then try your best to live and enjoy each moment with him. Hugs.


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome Dave,
I am sorry you had to find us during this time. We have several members here that have dogs with 3 legs and they do just fine. One of them is going thru something similar to yours. I will contact both of them to see if they can give you information on their experiences about this. Their names are jazz and jules and Motherhen. If his xray for his chest comes clear and you meet with an oncologist, I would do the surgery. This website has some great information on it that might help you with grants, information and recipes http://landofpuregold.com/home.html

Please know that we are here for you and hope you can get some positive news from the doctors and oncologists.


----------



## Debles

So glad you found GRF ,Dave. I love it here and have made lifetime friends!
We all love goldens and my heart breaks for you and Maarten. I am hoping he can have much quality time with you.


----------



## ggdenny

Dave, welcome to GRF. I'm sorry you had to find us under such tough circumstances. If the cancer was truly caught early I would give some thought to further study - MRI and/or CAT scan. If those images come back clean than amputation could be a path to consider. Also, could you consider seeing a canine cancer specialist in Boston at Angell Animal Medical Center?


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry about your guy. I lost my Irish Setter, Boots to bone cancer right at his knee July 9, 1997. His was a very, very agressive kind and since he was already past his 12th birthday we decided against any treatment. I had him exactly 10 more weeks and those were a grand 10 weeks for him. He loved to go to the beach, which was the actually beach on the island or the bay where we fish. I took him fishing every day and he swam, chased crabs, shorte birds had a blast. We let him have all the foods he loved but does should not have--like hsi own desser every night, be it strawberry shortcake, bananasplit, apple pie or chocolate cake wth ice cream on it, all the melons, banana, tossed salad he wanted.

When it went to his shoulder--where he already had arthritis, we let him go. But that was a glorious 10 weeks for him. We never regretted not doing any kind of treatment nor for letting him have all the food he loved and was always denied...until this hit and we knew his time was very limited. Knowing how grand his llast weeks were, how much he had enjoyed himself made letting him go a little easier.

By the way, had he been younger and not already had arthritis, we probably would have amputated, but I and I am not even sure of that due to the type it was


----------



## amy22

Dave I am so very sorry to hear about Maarten's diagnosis. My prayers are with you both. Enjoy each moment you have with him. Please keep us updated on his health and the fun things you do. Post some pictures if you can, we would love to see them.


----------



## Cratemail

Dave - I am so sorry that you and your family have to go through something like this. I agree with all of the opinions to have a chest x-ray done before making any decisions on what comes next. My Buddy had the same diagnosis and one vet in the animal hospital wanted to be aggressive and amputate immediately, the other vet (who started the practice 30 yrs ago) recommended the xray first.

This cancer is very aggressive and if it has already spread to the lungs, then you can make a much more informed decision about how to proceed. If it has spread, then an amputation does not gain you much time but your boy will go through a major surgery. If it hasn't spread, then being more aggressive by amputating the leg may give your boy many more months of healthy and pain free life.

We did not amputate as the cancer had spread and our boy lived another 3 months. Managed his pain with Rimadyl and he enjoyed his life up until the last day. Lot's of love from his family, lot's of great no-no foods and like you have already been told, you will definitely know from how they are if their time has come. Our family made a decision that whenever his day's were not full of joy and life, we would never let him suffer. Very difficult and still brings tears to my eyes.

Good luck with your decision - whichever way you decide will be right.


----------



## Hudson

Dave so very sorry for you and Maarten, I am sure you have found a place to help you with decisions here and so many have experiences in this field. I sish you and Maarten healing thoughts and strength as you and your beloved companion are facing this terrible challenge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad to have you join us here on the forum. So sorry to hear the diagnosis on Maarteen. Our thoughts are with you and the tough decisions you will have to make in the near future.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank You all for repsonding,,,I am still learning how to use this website and respond. My understanding from the 2nd biopsy was that is was confirmed what the surgeon had thought and it was Osteosarcoma. He explained if we kept Maarten comfortable the average dog time spand was 3-4 months,,,some would last longer some shorter. Then he expalined about amputation and it again seem to be almost the same time frame,,,maybe a chance of a little longer. With that I wanted my Pal to leave this world with all fours.

When my Vet 1st told me of the options he then recomended me to a specialists in Waltham as I booked my appt. they couldnt see me for a week so I made some calls and my breeder and other friends recomended Cape Cod Vet. Specialists...they could see me the next day so that is who I put my trust into. 

I have an appt. tomorrow for his stitches to be removed so I will ask for the full report and call the other place and see if they can help with a another opinion. I feel bad but I wouldnt want to do anything more to hurt him if it was just so I could have more time.

THANK you all for your help and thoughts!


----------



## davidrusselljr

I forgot to say that when they did the 1st Biopsy they did do the x-ray of the chest and everything looked ok at that time.


----------



## zippybossrock

Dave, so sorry to hear about Maarten's situation but am glad you came across this site when you did. You'll find many, many members who are very knowledgeable and many others with similar situations who may be able to offer advice. This board is full of love and support and will be here when needed.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## FranH

davidrusselljr said:


>


That photo melts my heart. He looks sooo sweet. Sending prayers for Maarten.


----------



## 3 goldens

What handsome young man you have there.


----------



## davidrusselljr

M







r. Maarten after 1st Biopsy


----------



## ggdenny

Dave, he is a totally handsome fellow!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

He is a great guy!
This kept me busy today...tomorrow I will try to figure out how to make a album and give a donation after we get back from Vet.

Thank you all again so very much,
Maarten & Dave


----------



## paula bedard

I am so sorry that your having to go through this with Maarten. I am glad you found your way here though. Most of us have been through the loss and grief of a beloved pet and know what might come. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say Please feel free to cry, laugh, rage, and vent if it helps. We'll be here to listen. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

davidrusselljr said:


>


OMG, he reminds me of my Tucker. Tucker has a zipper or mohawk and a pink nose now, but something about your precious one reminds me of Tucker. They could be related because we are on the East Coast too.

I'm not sure what I would do if I were in your shoes. I won't be able to say until that day presents itself. I have had a few discussions, as I mentioned earlier, with my Vet. He did say if caught early with some cancers, including those needing amputations, he has seen a dog live for another few years. Gawd what an awful place to be in.

Your boy is precious...


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think our boys are related. Tucker more than Shadow. Shadow's recent pedigree is shady. I looked at some of the pedigrees and of course I recogize some names. My two are both 6 years old.


----------



## Doodle

Hi Dave. So sorry to hear about Maarten's situation. I agree with what others have said about getting more opinions and fighting for your guy! I live up on the north shore, and I've been to the oncology group in Waltham when my previous dog Chip had cancer. They are very good! If you can get in there soon, do it. I've also heard great things about the Massachusetts Veterinary Referral Hospital in Woburn and the Tufts Vet Clinic in Grafton, just to give you some other options. And of course Angell Memorial is great too. Keep us posted.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Welcome! So sorry to hear about Maarten. He is a good looking boy. We will keep you in our prayers as you make decisions for your boy. Don't give up. We just adopted our foster Tasha who was diagnosed with lymphoma in November. She had chemo and now is in remission. Enjoy every day with Maarten!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

he's just beautiful. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hi David,

So sorry you came to us under such a situation . Your Maarten is absolutely Beautiful!

While my Artica had a different type of cancer, it was in her front paw and we opted to have her leg amuptated at 10 years old. While we only had her 3 more months, I don't regret the decision we made. But if I had to do it again, I 'might' have made a different decision.

Getting those x rays are good. If a vet recommends amputation and there are positive odds it can prolong life, I would say yes to doing it. Our babies bounce back so quickly. Artie was walking, well bobble-heading around the very next day after surgery and she adjusted beautifully. Unfortunately, she had been overweight in her life which really put havoc on her back hips, and at being 10 years old, her spine didn't adjust well.

On an aggressive cancer, I understand maybe not wanting to put Maarten through that but like I mentioned before, if a vet really thinks it's a good idea, I think I would chance it again.

I would have x rays of the hips, spine and sternum done just to make sure they are healthy in advance as well.

Surgery aside, it's so hard to know if they are in pain and when they are ready. Remember, our babies will try to hold on for us as long as they can and sometimes it's up to us to make a unselfish decision.

Keep a journal and mark eating habits, potty habits, spirit.

When the bad starts to outweigh the good, you have to ask yourself, is this how Maarten would want o live his life?

For me, and I can only speak for myself, it came to a point where I decided:

"I would rather let Artie go knowing she has cancer, than to make her keep living, knowing the cancer has her."

It certainly doesn't make it any easier, I know this, but I can say the day after, when I woke, heartbroken of course, a sense of peace came over me as I realized I wasn't checking every 10 minutes to see if she was sick, did she potty herself, was this going to be the day? It was only then I learned myself, that our lives had been engulfed in making sure she made it to the next day or that she didn't pass away home alone.

Knowing that I sent her to the rainbow bridge with me by her side, with her knowing love, comfort and security till the end was probably one of the greatest gifts I could give her.

OK, you know Maarten time is limited so please do me a favor. I ask this of many who know they are losing their precious loves.

Go out and buy a special and beautiful candle. Then one evening when all is quiet, light the candle and lay down on the floor and place it between you and Maarten. Study the his face, the love there, the light in his eyes.

And do this a few times. Then when his is gone, and times are feeling hopeless, you can light that candle in your special place and trust me, you will see his face there and you can talk with him and share your feelings and feel his warmth.

It is an amazing feeling and the comfort you find will slowly heal your heart so it will hurt less.

My prayers are with you and please feel free to reach out and talk, vent, cry, whatever you need to get through this.

But don't start grieving now. There will be time for that later. Just keep loving and living. If you need to, set aside a few minutes each day where you can give yourself permission to think and feel the worst. This will also allow you to prepare for how you want to handle Maarten's body afterwards and such. But keep this time short, then go back and hug that beautiful guy! He truly is spectacular!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Maarten is so gorgeous. I hope you do pursue your medical options and I hope there is a treatment option for him. Fight the good fight, love him with all your heart as I know you do.


----------



## Karen519

Maarten is so handsome.
Prayers will be said everynight!


----------



## BeauShel

Maarten is such a handsome fellow. He has such a spark of fun in his eyes. May the doctors at the clinic give you some better news. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## MotherHen

Welcome to the board Dave. You will feel at times your shoulders will feel heavy. That's all of us sending you hugs and prayers.

I too am going through the same thing with my Wilson. My local vet told me in February that Wilson had Osteosarcoma and that we needed to get him to the University of Auburn Vet School. You can read more about our trip to Auburn 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51955

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52385

We choose to do the amputation and after waiting for 23 days on the results. The Doctor at Auburn told me that Wilson has Fibrosarcoma. Auburn could not give me a direct answer of what kind of chemo or the right protocol for Wilson because they did not know anything about Fibrosarcoma. Wilson has not been on any treatment.

Well, that threw me for a loop...as I had researched Osteosarcoma and now have been on top of finding out more about Fibrosarcoma. I was on a mission to get my own 2nd opinion. Which now is in the hands of 
Dr. Steve Withrow of Colorado State University..CSU Veterinary Teaching Hospital and the largest Animal Cancer Center in the world. I'm staying positive that Dr. Withrow will direct me in the right way of learning more about Fibrosarcoma and help my Wilson.

Wilson is doing great as a tripaw. He is chasing his squirrels and is happy...happy is good.
I also started a journal on Wilson. Writing down every little thing about him. The only thing that is going on with him right now is he still is not sure about how to play with his brother Rocky. Rocky is still a bit confused about this. 

Wilson had his 1st month ex-ray in March and will have his 2nd at the end of this month. The ex-ray in March was clear.

Dave, I know this is a lot to take in...your Maarteen is a beautiful golden boy. I hope you get answers from the clinic and know we all are here for you and Maarteen.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Noey

davidrusselljr said:


>


What a beautiful boy he is. I'm sorry your having to deal with cancer. I hope the forum can offer you support and information you need. I'll be send a prayer up for Maarten.


----------



## Hudson

*healing thoughts*

Reading thru the posts Dave you can find so much help and info i trust that some of this will help with your dilemmas and decisions as you find out the results for Maarten. Your golden is a really beautiful boy thanks for posting your photos of him. Thinking of you and prayers for healing and guideance coming your way as you and Maarten face this time together.Love him and make wonderful memories together.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

davidrusselljr said:


> I have an appt. tomorrow for his stitches to be removed so I will ask for the full report and call the other place and see if they can help with a another opinion. I feel bad but I wouldnt want to do anything more to hurt him if it was just so I could have more time.
> 
> THANK you all for your help and thoughts!


What a beautiful guy Maarten is! I'm so sorry you are going thru this with him, it is so hard when our wonderful guys get sick. I understand your concern about not hurting him, it was my biggest concern when Jake got sick. He was at UC Davis and the doctors were extremely thoughful and compassionate in helping me sort out what to do. I wanted to do what was best for him, not what I wanted for me which was as much time as possible. They helped me get there.

I will be keeping Maarten in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Maarten, David, and for Wilson, MotherHen.

Maarten and Wilson are blessed with owners that love them as every dog should be loved.

Motherhen: Glad to hear Wilson is doing well.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave and Maarten - know that you are never far from our thoughts and our prayers. 
I agree with everyone who says to get a second opinion. If you had new like that for yourself, you would do it and it does give you some peace of mind.

Coming from the one in the family that had to do so, when the time comes when you have to make that difficult choice, know that it is right and that you have only Maarten's best interest at heart. It helps.

Take care and we are all praying for you.


----------



## rictic

hi dave,

so sorry to hear this about maarten.

i can only offer sympathy and good thoughts and i pray for you both.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dave...I am so sorry to read about Maarten's diagnosis. Cancer is just such an ugly, devastating word. I have been there as well....lost my beautiful guy Jake to Lymphoma at only 6 years old.
I will be praying each and every day, that they will have some positive hope for treatment, and you will have much time left with your beautiful friend. He looks so very SWEET.....and such a gentleness about him. He is just Precious. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

davidrusselljr said:


>


 
Such a face!!!
Tom and I are hoping that everything goes well for you and Maarten.
We both agree with you on not amputating! By the time he learned how to walk with an amputated leg, what would be the point. Wonderful things happen when Golden Retrievers (or any dogs) are around. Give him lots of loves and kisses and hugs!

[email protected] (Tom, Sarah and Ripley)


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!

My computer has been down at my house and I have not been working so I can hang out with Mr. Maarten. 

I am still learning how to respond and for some reason I need to post more messages before I can send a private message.

But for a public message...I want to THANK YOU ALL for your thought and prayers!!!!

All of your dogs are awesome! along with their owners.

Maarten had his stitches removed last Wednesday (His 7th Birthday) I had a nice talk with the nurse advisors and they all agreed that Maarten is full of life right now and to take baby steps with him. I talked to the surgeon some more about amputation and now have a better idea what it is all about. I am going to call another specialists to see if they can see us or just read his diagnosis and charts and see if they have any other opinions.

Maarten seems to be comfortable...he has a limp but not any worse than before...he is being spoiled with his food and has no problem drinking or going to bathroom....He goes up stairs fine (I live in a colonial) and when he had stitches I would carrying him down from his bedroom,,,now he comes down slow but ok. So we have had some great days...he is on a field trip right now at his grandparents and he sparks right up when someone comes in the house or when he gets in the car. 

So we are going day to day,,baby steps. I am blessed for each day he is ok!

Thank you all again,,,and by Wednesday my house computer should be up and running and I will look forward to talking with you all.

PS: How amazing are these dogs?? he has learned to come down stairs different...lay down different...and when he decides he wants you to shake both paws he gives the bad one to you a little slower.....but stills give you that smile and love in his eyes.

I have been honored to be his dad!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I hope you and Maarten have many more months and years together.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Oh that's wonderful Maarten is doing better! And yes, These dogs are amazing, aren't they. Its cool to see how they figure out things on their own.
So happy to hear that he's doing better and still able to show you that.


----------



## BeauShel

That is great news that he is doing so well. Just do one more post and then you should be able to do pms back to everyone. Good luck with the specialist and hopefully Maarten will be around for a long time. Give him a big hug for being so brave. They are pretty amazing dogs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, amazing, resilient, loyal, gentle, sweet ... so many good adjectives describe these dogs. I too hope Maarten is around a long, long time to show you more of those descriptions. He is a beautiful guy.


----------



## Rubymom

Dave, I googled Beechwood Golden because I am picking up a puppy from Deb on Friday and came across your post. When I went to visit, she told me a story about a single guy who called her years ago wanting a puppy and after talking to him knew that he would be a great dog owner, even thought she was usually hesitant about a young single guy being up for the challenge of a new puppy. I have a feeling that it was you she was telling the story about and it sounds as if her instincts were correct and you have been an amazing "puppy parent" to Maarten.
I also had to put my golden to sleep last fall when she was only six. She had severe heart disease and I asked everyone how I would know when it was time because my main concern was her not suffering at all. Everyone told me I would know and even though I didn't understand how, I did know the day it was time to say goodbye. I miss her more than anything but I have never doubted my decision around that day. 
Good thoughts for you and Maarten


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
Just checking in on Maarten.
Hope the two of you have a great weekend!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!
Computer problems and have been real busy.
Thank you all for your thoughts!

I went to New England Vet. Oncology Group the other day and had a real long and nice talk with the doctor. They gave me all different options. They did a chest x-ray and all is still clear for Maarten. So I am going to have some very long conversations over the weekend to decide if I will go forward with amputation and Chemo.

As I explained to the Doctor, Maarten's spirits are good, he is eating fine, its just he has a limp in his walk. Maarten is still able to put weight on his paw and it seems to have stayed the same since his last biopsy. I have heard so many good storys and then there are also the bad ones. It the hardest decision I will have to make. 

If Maarten's spirit wasnt good and I could see him getting tired my decison would be so much easier but now knowing the chest is still clear from March 30th I have a lot to decide.

Thank you all again for your help!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave follow your heart. Whatever decision you make is the right one for you and Maarten. We will keep you both in our prayers. Give Maarten a big hug from us.


----------



## timberwolf

The two of you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doodle

davidrusselljr said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Computer problems and have been real busy.
> Thank you all for your thoughts!
> 
> I went to New England Vet. Oncology Group the other day and had a real long and nice talk with the doctor. They gave me all different options. They did a chest x-ray and all is still clear for Maarten. So I am going to have some very long conversations over the weekend to decide if I will go forward with amputation and Chemo.
> 
> As I explained to the Doctor, Maarten's spirits are good, he is eating fine, its just he has a limp in his walk. Maarten is still able to put weight on his paw and it seems to have stayed the same since his last biopsy. I have heard so many good storys and then there are also the bad ones. It the hardest decision I will have to make.
> 
> If Maarten's spirit wasnt good and I could see him getting tired my decison would be so much easier but now knowing the chest is still clear from March 30th I have a lot to decide.
> 
> Thank you all again for your help!!


Hi Dave. I haven't followed this thread for awhile. I'm glad to hear you're exploring your options. Which Dr. did you see at NE Vet oncology group?


----------



## Torrie and Buddy

Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello again!
It's been awhile, Maarten will be coming up on his 3rd month after being diagnosed with osteosarcoma. He really has been doing great! I had 2 radiation therapy treatments for him as I kept going back and forth on amputation or not. Went a couple of weeks ago and his chest is still clear. I explained to the doctor that my decision would be much easier if his limp was worse and he didnt seem in such good spirits. Last week I noticed his paw seemed a little more swollen and he seemed to be limping a little worse. I called up the surgeon and had a consultation with him. The surgeon is awesome! I made the hardest call of my life and I have booked Maarten's surgery for this Wednesday.

Sure enough a day after booking the surgery, Maarten's limp got a little worse than before,,,he si teaching himself how to walk down stairs different so that must be him TELLING me that it is time for the next step.

My prayer is he comes out of surgery ok and adapts to being on three paws,,,I will then start Chemo and see how he reacts.

Thank you all for your prayers and support!!!


----------



## Doodle

Thanks for the update. We will keep Maarten and you in our thoughts and prayers. When is the surgery scheduled?


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh, good thoughts and prayers for you and Maarten! It sounds like you are making the best and most informed choices for him! Good luck and keep us posted.

I am sure he wil bounce back well after the amputation, he is ready, perhaps it hurts!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you and Maarten. We'll be sending good thoughts and wishes your way on Wed. It's said that dogs are born with 4 legs and a spare...... that they get along really well as a tripod. We'll be praying that's true for your boy too. And that he has a long time with his buddy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

We will keep you and Maarten in our prayers. Please let us know how the surgery goes.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave & Maarten,
My thoughts and prayers are with you everyday.
Maarten sounds like a fighter and I am sure he will come through this with flying colors.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Continued healing thoughts headed out for Marteen. Great to hear that you are going the extra mile for him. Hopefully he will snap back from Wednesdays surgery quickly. I'll be looking for an update later in the week.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way between now and Wednesday. I have two friends with Goldens that had lost a leg and both dogs did very well on three legs.


----------



## Doodle

Doodle said:


> Thanks for the update. We will keep Maarten and you in our thoughts and prayers. When is the surgery scheduled?


Sorry, missed in your post you said wednesday. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel

We will be saying a prayer and thinking of you on Wednesday. He sounds like he is a great fighter. Thank you for the update.


----------



## amy22

Maarten is in my thoughts and prayers. xxoo


----------



## Heidi36oh

Maarten is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 3 goldens

He will be in my payers for a total and complete recovery and never another trace of cancer.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, all pawsitive thoughts coming your way that Maarten sails through the surgery and responds well to chemo. I have known a few tripod dogs, all of whom got along quite well once they realized they had three legs. Smooches to your handsome boy, please. (I used to live in South Easton, so am very familiar with your neck of the woods. Wasn't there a famous shoe store in Brockton?)


----------



## MotherHen

Dave...so glad to hear from you and Maarten....sending you and Maarten positive vibes. I was where you are now just 4 months ago. I know that feeling/thoughts you have right now.

Wilson is doing great as a "tripaw"...running and chasing squirrels. He has his 3rd chemo treatment on Thursday.

I know it's a lot to take in right now...we're all here for you and Maarten.
Give us a update as soon as you can.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## esSJay

Hi Dave & Maarten, Thanks for the update. I will be thinking of you both tomorrow during the surgery! I'm looking forward to seeing how fast he adjusts.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Wow! Thank you all so Much for your support. Maarten has his private Groomer coming over today to make him look handsome for the Surgeon. Not looking forward to the morning,,,he gets so excited when we go for a "ride" I feel like I am tricking him. But I am blessed with Dr. Edward Kochin at Cape Cod Veterinary Specialists,,he is an awesome guy and then we will be going to Dr. Rosen at New England Veterinary Oncology Group for his chemo.

He has already started to come down the stairs differnt (he puts good front paw down first on step and then both back paws come down...so I pray he gets use to the three paws and doesnt miss his bad paw.

Thank you all again!!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Florabora22

Wow, I just read through this thread, I don't know how I missed it. I am so glad that Maarten is doing well, and I will be thinking of him tomorrow when he gets his surgery. Maarten probably won't even know what he's missing; he'll just be so happy that his paw doesn't hurt anymore! 

What a handsome boy. I love his white face and his silky fur.


----------



## daisydogmom

I'll be thinking of you and sweet Maarten tomorrow.


----------



## Fozzybear

What a handsome fella. Praying that everything turns out well!


----------



## coppers-mom

Dave,
You and Maarten will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow and beyond.
I hope and pray everything works out right and his recovery is easy. It really seems to bother us more in general when they have surgery and problems. Dogs just adapt.
Thank you for the new picture!!!!!!
I was just going to ask for one. He looks like such a pretty sweetheart of a boy. give him a kiss for me!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Wow. I missed this thread too! Thoughts and prayers and puppy kisses from the s-dogs!
I know a few three-legged dogs that really do get along quite fine. It's amazing how quickly they adjust!
Good luck-I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Only good thoughts and wishes for you and Maarten tomorrow. We will definitely be thinking of you here in NC. I hope he sails through surgery and adjusts great. This is a wonderful place to worry aloud while you are waiting - we'll worry with you and help you through. Hugs to your golden boy.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

We all wish Maarten a speedy recovery. The relationship that you and Maarten share is almost identical to the relationship that Tom and Ripley have. Such a special bond!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten and I took the "ride" today.....He was so excited this morning running around the house b/c he knew we were going for ride....he hardly had a limp...full of life! The girls all love him at the hospital so he was excited to see them all,,,,,Chest x-rays are still clear so they are going ahead with amputation.

Strange/sad feeling in the house. Dont like it!

Thank you all again for everything!


----------



## timberwolf

Sending extra good thoughts and prayers out to Maarten today.
He'll be home before you know it!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

He'll be home soon, try not to worry! You are in my thoughts, I know this must be very difficult.


----------



## cubbysan

Prayers going to Maarten!!!


----------



## cubbysan

davidrusselljr said:


>


Aww, he is so huggable!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Any news? I hope all went well.


----------



## 3 goldens

Checkin in to see if there is any news on Maartin. Hoping for a speedy recover.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, I hope that Maarten did wonderfully during and after the surgery. Hopefully, you've been able to visit and see that your guy is doing well. When can he come home? Fingers crossed that everything is going smoothly.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
I was just wondering how Maarten is doing.
Sending extra thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!

Just got back from seeing Maarten......He looks GREAT!

Talked to the Hospital and they told me he wasnt eating for them so for me to maybe come down and sit with him for a little while. Think they were trying to ease me into seeing him without the paw.

Soon as I got there he tried to get up and he drank and starting eating his food.....they then said they took him outside and he was adapting pretty good, but he had not gone to the bathroom....we took him out and I walked him and he went to the bathroom he almost started to run...he looks great! Thanks again.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

OH THAT'S WONDERFUL!!!
Way to go Maarten!
We kept checking the board all day to see how he was doing, this is great to hear!


----------



## Florabora22

So glad things went well.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## amy22

Oh that is so great to hear! Im so glad that Marteen is doing so well..please make sure to keep us updated! xxoo


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Maarten is doing well. We will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Great news, I was thinking about you guys.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear the surgery went well and Maarten is doing well. I've been out of town on business for a couple of days. Looking forward to some pictures of your boy enjoying his second chance at life. Please continue to keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## FranH

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear it went well. Maarten is a handsome guy


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, I'm so happy to hear that!!!!
They do seem to adapt much better than us humans do 
We'll continue to send good thoughts and prayers your way.
It never hurts


----------



## Mad's Mom

Way to go Maarten! I'm so glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Oaklys Dad

So glad you posted pictures. Maarten looks very content so soon after such serious surgery. I sure don't think you would be able to catch smile on a humans face the day after an amputation like that. I'm sure he will be ambulatory in no time. Keep the updates coming...we are all giving big Roo Roo Roo's for Maarten.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, he looks like a fighter to me!!! He'll be home with you in no time and I bet you'll have a hard time keeping up with him 

Maarten, feel better soon sweet man. 
Your fan club wants to see you up and about


----------



## 3 goldens

He does look great I am so happy he got thru the surgey with no problems and am praying for many many more years for you two to be together.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh he looks so good and happy. Amazing how they can adapt so fast. Give him big kisses and belly rubs from us. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Maarten looks so happy. I'm sure you can't wait to have him home with you. Continued prayers for a quick recovery. Please keep us posted and give Maarten hugs from NJ.


----------



## Hudson

So happy for you and Maarten,he looks great, such a brave boy, hope he continues to do well and be home with you soon to love and spoil... he's a fighter thats for sure and very handsome too. Aussie hugs to Maarten.


----------



## magiclover

Aww bless his little heart. Prayers from my family that Maarten continues to recover smoothly.


----------



## Ljilly28

I cried my way through a good part of this thread, and the love shining through it for such a good goldie come through more than even the worry and sadness over Maarten's diagnosis.- don't know how I missed it. Best wishes for your dear pupper.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you, thank you for the update and pictures. Maarten looks *so* good! Amazing how they take things in stride and bounce back. I'm so glad he's doing well and your post sounds like you are doing well too, Dave, staying positive and ready to begin life again with your boy. He's going to adjust so quickly, you can see that spirit in his face. When will he come home?


----------



## MotherHen

Dave, so glad you gave us a update...see there all Maarten needed was to see you and hear your voice...so glad that yesterday was a good day for the both of you.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

SO happy to hear this! I have been thinking about you guys and sending happy thoughts!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Dave, I think he is going to really suprise you in how fast he acclimates, and how active he will remain!

I've had friends with dogs missing a leg, and I was always astonished at how fast they could run, how quick they could change course, etc... In one case it was like the dog refused to be limited by it, and if you didn't see it you would never have known he was missing a leg.

My main recommendations are 1) follow the Vet's instructions carefully and 2) keep him nicely fit and trim. Other than keeping an eye on him until you know he's safe on stairs, etc... I'd say his weight is your primary concern at this point.

He looks great to me right now. Keep it up 





davidrusselljr said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Just got back from seeing Maarten......He looks GREAT!
> 
> Talked to the Hospital and they told me he wasnt eating for them so for me to maybe come down and sit with him for a little while. Think they were trying to ease me into seeing him without the paw.
> 
> Soon as I got there he tried to get up and he drank and starting eating his food.....they then said they took him outside and he was adapting pretty good, but he had not gone to the bathroom....we took him out and I walked him and he went to the bathroom he almost started to run...he looks great! Thanks again.


----------



## Doodle

Go Maarten!!! He really does look great after such a major surgery. Sending prayers your way and please continue to keep us posted of his progress.


----------



## amy22

Marteen looks great!! I bet you cant wait to get him home!


----------



## Maxs Mom

HI Dave,

I just read your initial post, I have not read the whole thread. I will when I can (I am at work) and when I won't care if the tears flow.

My dog yesterday just had a biopsy, and I am very worried about her. These dogs bring so much joy into our lives, we can only hope for the best for them. I am hoping and praying that I do whatever I can and that it is the right thing for my dog. Don't you wish they could talk to us! 

Dogs are amazing creatures even in their issues they comfort us. Good luck with Maarten.


----------



## Jerseygirl

Just found this thread. So glad everything went well!
All the best for you and Maarten!!! (were do you get his name from, it sounds very Dutch or Afrikaans maybe?). Beautiful dog!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hospital called and Maarten is doing fine! I am going to pick the patient up and bring him home!!!!

Thank you all! Will post a few pics of the spoiled boy later.

PS: Maarten is named after the "friendly island" of St. Maarten. We enjoy traveling to st maarten and when he was born I was on the island...so we named him Maarten.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Good news for you and Maarten! Great name and reason for it!


----------



## timberwolf

Good for both of you!!!
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yeah!! Glad he is coming home today, I'm sure he is too. Looking forward to the pictures. Give him hugs and kisses from me and Megs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Maarten is going to do fine!!!!!

Here's a video of my Artie a week after she had her surgery:


----------



## Nan

I'm sorry to hear about your wonderful dog. You will know what's best to do. I don't think I could have my dog's leg amputated but that's my personal opinion. It sounds to me like you are weighing all the opinions. Good luck to you. I'll be praying for you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

You are an amazing daddy and it would have taken a tow truck to remove Tom from the hospital if something like that happened to Ripley. He said "I would have slept in the Jeep" 

So glad to hear that he's coming home soon. It's going to take some getting used to, but soon you won't even notice. You "pack" is definately AMAZING!!!

( The pic of you and Maarten in the kennel made me cry, it's sooo sweet )


----------



## 3 goldens

Good news like this always makes me smile with happiness. I am so happy for ya'll.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Silly me, this whole time I haven't looked at this thread because I thought it was about an island. Turns out it's better than an island 

Maarten looks fabulous!! What a journey you two have been through together. My heart smiled when I read that he ate for you when you went in to see him. 

These dogs of ours are so amazing, they teach us so much. YAY for Maarten, and kudos to you for taking such good care of him :heartbeat


----------



## davidrusselljr

Day#3.....Set-up my family room last night so we could stay on the 1st floor....grabbed and extra mattress and put it on the floor next to Maarten's bed....went to go get his water bowl and came back to find him already in my bed!!

He gets tired easy, but again he is only on Day#3....he is comes down the stairs pretty good (I have three steps of me deck)...he gets all excited to come up them but as soon as he puts his front paw on the step he cant figure out what to do with the back....I am sure he will figure it out. He still goes around in circles for about 40 times before he finds the right spot to lay down!








Thank you all for helping me!


----------



## davidrusselljr

O







ut of all my t-shirts I cant understand why my fiance picked this one out....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WONDERFUL pics of the two of you. It's said that dogs are made with 3 legs and a spare.......most do wonderfully with 3. I'm sure he'll get the hang of the stairs in no time. And you're right.... he probably still needs to take it easy and go at his own pace ( or slower.... lol) for a while. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Jerseygirl

O he is so cute!!!! 
Glad Maarten is doing so well.! Heartwarming pictures!!!!
It's obvious you guys are taking very good care of him (TLC)!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I love that picture of the two of you. The tshirt is so cute on him. You can just see the love between you and Maarten.


----------



## mm03gn

ONLY a dog can have a smile that big after having a leg amputated! He is a trooper...and I'm sure he will figure out how to do everything with only 3 legs. The thing that hinders people when faced with situations like this, is their negative attitudes...something that goldens are incapable of having...


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, love those pics!!!
And just what we all want, a man on his knees serving us drinks.
Maybe that is why your fiance likes that pic so much   
Give Maarten a big hug from Timber and me and a hug for you too. 
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Here is the photo of what Bed he decide was best for him.....


----------



## timberwolf

Maarten knows a good thing when he sees it!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Maarten has stolen my heart! What a sweetheart! That last picture just made me laugh out loud. Thank you for sharing him and his story, Dave. I predict next week at this time you will never know he hasn't had 3 legs all his life. Amazing! Dogs are so resilient and don't waste their time with regrets, they just get on with life. Anyone can see how happy he is to be home with you.


----------



## amy22

Hes no dummy!!!! LOL


----------



## 3 goldens

He will figure out very soon how to navigae th steps Thy seem tobounce back so fast

About a year ago I was my vets and I could hear what I could tell was a small dog or a puppy just screaming back in the work area. The receptionist told me i was a rottie puppy. The people had got littermates and was bringing them for puppy shots, had an accident and this one got leg shattered. The other was not hurt. My vet told them he could not repair that leg, it was in just to manypieces. Said amputation was his only optionb but they didn't want that. He told them to take the pup to ortho vet in Houston, but they didn't wanyone except him to ork on the puppy.

I was back ibn a couple of weeks layer and I asked Wanda about the pup and she said the owners finally realized that if Rickey even thought he could save the leg he would try and since he wouldn't even try, they went with amputation. Said in just a few days that puppy was running around the hospital like he had never had that 4th leg.


----------



## Hudson

Thanks for the photos and update. That beautiful happy smile brings tears to my eyes. What a brave happy boy and he is doing so well and with the best care he could possibly have!
Aussie hugs and best wishes to Maarten.


----------



## Hudson

I just scrolled back further on the posts to discover Maarten stealing your bed,..... so cute and very golden like! Hope you both have a good day, small steps at a time, before you know it Maarten will gain confidence and conquer the stairs!


----------



## Finn's Fan

That bed photo made me smile. Maarten appears to be milking this three-legged business for all it's worth Hopefully, you'll both adjust well and quickly. Your boy's smile says it all...


----------



## goldencontriever3

What great pictures!! Maarten looks so happy with that big golden smile. You can tell he is so happy to be home with you sleeping in your bed. So glad he is doing so well.


----------



## Jo Ellen

What a wonderful story 

I brought my mattress downstairs after Daisy's last surgery. The things we do for the dogs we love, it just comes natural :heartbeat


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am glad he is doing so well David. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Day#5....Maarten had a good day yesterday he sat outside for more most of the day before the rain came. He is getting around really good. I get up he gets up and follows. This morning he came up the stairs! It wasnt pretty but he did it! I was about to help him up but he just kept going and staggered his way up the 3 stairs.

He gets tired after walking around and starts panting,,,probably b/c of his extra weight and plus he did just have his paw amputated. Amazing what he is doing after a few days.

Thank you all again for your support!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten and his Aunts


----------



## Ripley's Mom

What a trooper!


----------



## amy22

Im so glad Marteen is doing so good! Thank you for the pictures..he looks great!


----------



## Romeo1

What a courageous and sweet dog. I knew a Dalmation once who had lost one leg and he got around like it was nobody's business! You wouldn't have even known he had three legs unless you actually looked.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, I'm so thrilled to hear how great Maarten is doing!!!!
I love the pic of him with his Aunts - there's nothing like a golden's smile 
Keep us updated and keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## Hudson

What lovely photos, Maarten looks really happy resting outside and great shot with his Aunties...so glad he is progressing well. What a brave boy!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Maarten looks like a well loved happy dog. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## BeauShel

I love his picture with his big smile with his aunts.


----------



## New Golden Mom

I did the same as someone else and didn't look at this thread because I thought it had something to do with the Carribbean. I just read through it...you and your lovely boy's story brought tears to my eyes. He's such a handsome guy and the love between you is obvious. I am so glad he's doing so well...bless you both!


----------



## coppers-mom

Maarten is cute and cuddly looking! What a grin he has.
I'm so glad his surgery went well and he is home with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Love the pictures Dave. Maarten looks so happy and seems to be doing so well. You are doing a great job with him. We can tell he is really loved!


----------



## MotherHen

I too have gone back to look at all the pictures.

Dave, you have a "lover boy" there:--crazy_love:
Glad that Maarten is home with his Dad and is doing well after the surgery.
I forgot to tell you...I started a journal on Wilson...started it post surgery, have each day after bringing him home from surgery and each day. I take this journal with me to my local vet and the chemo vet each time I take Wilson to see them. I add everything they tell me in this journal...right now we are battling a UTI and his 3rd treatment has been on hold.

Sending HUGS to you and *(((MAARTEN)))*

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## davidrusselljr

Happy July 4th to everyone!

Maarten has been doing great! He has been getting around pretty good. We have had a couple of long nights where he would just sit up and pant. Dr.'s say he was just probably a little umcomfortable after all he does have 35 staples in him!

3 nights ago I took Maarten outside to go the bathroom it takes him some time to get going b/c he knows he has to go down 3 steps so I think he gets a little nervous. He got down the stairs and did his business and then he got excited to go back in,,,he came up the 3 steps with no problem,,in the house,,,now it was time to go lay down in his bed in his new bedroom,,,as we made the turn to go into the family room he kept heading the stairs,,,so I said what the heck,,,I moved the chair blocking them,,,and WE were off....up the stairs he went to his real bedroom!!! and boy was it a good feeling for both of us!!

So we wake and now it is time to come back down,,,,took him a while,,,BUT HE DID IT!!!!!

So things are doing well!! next week we get staples out on Thursday and I will now schedule to do Chemo.

Thank you all for everything! When things slow down I will email you all in private (as soon as a figure that out)

But thank you again!


PS: Last night maarten came into the family room and started to lay down on his temp. bed, as I left the room I came back to see that I left the temp. Bed a little too close to his other favorite spot..The couch!!!!! He is definitly playing the tri-paw thing well.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## amy22

awww he looks great!! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. My thoughts and prayers are with Marteen and what lies ahead.


----------



## mylissyk

Following this story has just been amazing. Maarten is an inspiration and you are the best dad!


----------



## Karen519

What a beautiful boy Maarten is!
Praying for him!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Its so good to see him doing so well. You have to love that smile of his. Dave your one heck of a Dad...

Ripley's Dad


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave you are doing a great job. The pictures are great. Maarten looks so happy. I'm so glad he is adjusting so well. We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so glad to hear that Maarten is adjusting so well. You just can't wipe that smile off of his face, can you? He seems to be loving all of this special treatment  Thanks for sharing those sweet pictures


----------



## hawtee

Dave the pictures and stories of Maarten are terriffic!! You are one awesome dad.


----------



## 3 goldens

HAPPY JULY 4 TYOU AND YOUR BIG GUY. So glad he is doin so well. I can't remember if it was brought up ornot, but I think giving him joint sups would be a good thing. You want to kep hsi other shoulde and hips in as great a shape as possible Guess you eed to talk to the vet first,but I would think he would agree to get him on joint sups if he isn't alreay.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Aw, Maarten looks great! What an inspiration the two of you are!


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for sharing the pictures and updates of Maarten. He looks so good and I love the one of him laying on the couch. It must make you so happy to see the smile and him improving more and more each day.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Wow! I can't believe I have missed this entire thread. Just finished reading. I am still wiping the tears away. I can't believe how well he has done. Good luck to both of you with his future treatments.

It has been wonderful seeing all your photos of his progress. I even had to call my hubby over to the computer to see Maarten and hear his story.

May God bless you all.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, I am so happy to see Maarten doing so well!!!
They are so resilient and bounce back so much quicker than we do.
Love the pictures......keep them coming!!!
Take care of both of you!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love that Maarten!!! What a trooper - and yes, I think he should milk it for all it's worth!  Spoil him rotten with love, nothing wrong with that. 

Great job with him Dave - let us know how the chemo goes. Megs did great on all but one drug, so I hope Maarten doesn't have any ill effects. I can vouch for Cerenia if he does - good stuff for nausea.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The pictures and stories warmed my heart. It sounds like he has learned to use his tripod status to its full advantage. It sounds like you are both enjoying your time together.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'm so glad to see Maarten is doing so well and that the two of you are enjoying your time together. I love the photos of Maarten and his wonderful smile. This trooper truly is an inspiration!


----------



## Fidele

I think I'm in love with Maarten and his sweet smile! Hope the chemo goes well! Don't know what he will be given, but Belle tolerated hers very well. Good Luck!


----------



## Hudson

Love to get the updates Dave on your boy Maarten, it is so good to here he is adapting well. Give him a big, big hug from his Aussie fans!


----------



## davebeech

Dave, only just seen this thread about Maarten, I would just like to say what a beautiful brave boy he is and you deserve a pat on back for your total dedication to him. May you have many more years together.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten is getting his 35 staples out on Friday,,his hair is growing back and the incision looks to have healed nicely. We have an appt Sat. afternoon with the Oncolgy Dept and I believe he will have his 1st treatment then. Thank you for all your prayers!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Do you think he is sick of the t-shirts his relatives keep putting on him??


----------



## davidrusselljr

He is so spoiled,,,he has been getting get-well cards and letters from his friend....


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Abbydabbydo

Yep, time to strip and go naked, cause MAARTEN RULES! I hope the staple removal goes OK and things go well wth the Oncologist.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

What a sweet boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

He is looking great. Nice to see he is being spoiled by all his many fans. Keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Don't know how I missed this hole Thread, so glad sweet Maarten is doing so good, what a sweet heart. Best wishes!


----------



## FranH

davidrusselljr said:


>


 
This photo is wonderful. Truly a happy Maarten!


----------



## Cratemail

I've been keeping tabs on this thread - just have to say how wonderful it is that Maarten is so loved - that is what it's all about.

Good wishes and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## gold4me

I can't believe I am just seeing this thread. I have read it from start to finish and have shed many tears. What a beautiful face Maarten has and his smiles are full of sunshine. Dave you are amazing and Maarten is lucky to have you. I understand the heartbreak of cancer as we have lost 4 goldens to this dreaded disease. I will be checking his progress daily!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love that Maarten is getting fan mail! How great is that? Hugs to that sweet boy - he sure is handsome. His wardrobe is interesting too!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten says Hello to Everyone and thanks you all very much!!

Called yesterday to make Maarten's appt. for Chemo and they scheduled us for today. So we just got back from His first treatment. Dr. said he looked great and that his blood work was excellent. So we were in and out for the 1st treatment. They said to keep an eye on him and if he has side effects it usually happens on the 2nd, 3rd, 4th day after the chemo....they gave me some meds in case. He will have a treatment every 3 weeks for 4 treatments and then they will do new x-ray and go from there. He is sound asleep from all the traveling and all the girls pampering him at the Dr.'s office.

Say a pray for him that he has no side effects!

Thanks for all your thoughts & Prayers!

PS: A good person to say a pray to from above, would be Maarten's Uncle, Rev. Daniel J. Kennedy. Danny had a huge spot for Maarten in his heart and is watching over him from above! and the t-shirt helps also:>


----------



## amy22

Lots of prayers for Marteen. glad everything was good so he could have his first treatment. Give that sweet boy a pet for me. xxoo


----------



## jealous1

Haven't posted but have checked up on Marteen everytime I log onto GRF - will be sending lots of prayers for him during his chemo and that everything goes well. You are a great dad and Mareen sounds (and looks) great!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Thank you Reverend Kennedy! Maarten looks great! I'm praying for no side affects.


----------



## mainegirl

prayers coming from pa.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Sarah and I have kept up with this thread since the start and are so happy to see Maartin doing so well. You are one heck of a Dad Dave. Our pack will keep you in our prayers and hope the chemo goes as well as it can with out any side effects....

Ripley's Dad


----------



## RENEESDOG

Good thoughts coming your way. Rub Maartens belly for me.


----------



## Pointgold

davidrusselljr said:


>


 
This is one of my favorite pictures _ever. _What a beautiful face. Maarten is in my prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'm with Pointgold on that picture....what a wonderful face on Maarten. The Rev. Dan tee-shirt is great; Maarten's got a guardian angel watching over him. All pawsitive thoughts coming your way that Maarten sails through this round of chemo.


----------



## z&mom

Will remember him in our prayers. Get strong and get well soon Maarten.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Continued prayers for Maarten and his family! Love all the pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Maarten!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You're going to do great, Maarten! You've got so much positive energy coming at you both here on earth and from the other side - talk about friends in high places.  

Stay well and get well! Megs sends her best roo-roos.


----------



## Micki's Mum

Another one just seeing this thread.  YAY Maarten and YAY Dave for being such an AWESOME dad! Just wanted to add that the GSD where my Dad works also had a front leg amputation and he did wonderful. Sometimes you would swear he never had it to begin with. Sending good thoughts Maarten's way for the chemo. Hopefully that will go as well as the amputation. Hang in there. 

Susan


----------



## timberwolf

My computer is down at home and my work computer won't let me view some pictures 
Until I'm back up and running, I'll just picture in my head how happy Maarten looks 
Sending out extra prayers for his well being.
Take care Dave, you and Maarten are always in my thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Maarten looks great. Thanks for the pictures. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten had his staples removed yesterday. He licked and kissed the nurse's the whole time! A few of the Nurse's even came in the room to say hi to him b/c they were the ones who took care of him in the beginning.

The surgeon said he looks GREAT! and then watched him walk,,he said "Amazing! he is walking great and he will keep getting better and better.

Maarten had a great day yesterday he stayed out in the yard a is getting up and around better and better. He even is running across the yard to greet his guest!

Thought he was getting a little nausea last night, but yet he enjoed his food with a little left over striped bass in it this morning.

He is amazing! and I am so relieved he is doing well!!!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten is sending out a warning that he may put a stop to the t-shirt selection of his friends


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten watching the fireworks last night


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I adore that T-shirt! I am so glad he is doing well.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten after running around this morning


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Praying your sweet boy flys through chemo with no problems. He looks so much like my Buddy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all!


----------



## jealous1

Way to go, Marteen! You look "mah-va-lous" in orange!


----------



## Fidele

That sweet boy has a bigger wardrobe than I!


----------



## hollyk

Maarten has the best face. Give him a big hug and a belly scratch from Seattle.


----------



## amy22

What a great picture..and yes Marteen does look fabulous in orange!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Maarten is amazing! Glad he is doing so well. Love the pictures - he looks so happy.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Its so good to see him getting better and better... I bet he really loved the fireworks, Ripley loves them too... How has the Chemo treatments been going??? I hope he is not getting to sick from them... He is such a trooper and a handsome boy... Best wishes from Ripley and her family...

Ripley's Dad


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Maarten looks wonderful...so happy he is doing well.


----------



## 3 goldens

One thing you can be 200% certain of-----every single person on this forum is sending prayers, good vibes, good thoughts, healing Zen---whatever they believe in--to your Maarten. You can also believe 200% that we all understand your love for that guy and the worry you have been thru as almost every one of us has been thru it at some point an we are all behind you and your beautiful sugar faced Maarten.


----------



## Hudson

Le the photos of Maarten, hope he has a good week, he looks happy and adjusting well.Go Maarten.


----------



## timberwolf

My computer is finally up and running so I can finally see Maarten's beautiful face
He looks so happy and content. Dave, you are doing a fabulous job!!!
Keep us updated and keep those pics coming!!


----------



## Pointgold

I am in love with this dog!!! He is beautiful.
Is his pedigree on K9? I'd love to know his bloodline...


----------



## Romeo1

This dog is really special. He is such an inspiration and he looks great!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello again!
today Maarten is still doing great..no bad signs after chemo treatment a couple of nights he seemed to cry a little but then stopped. We are goi ng friday to get some blood work done and his next chemo will be July 30th. FYI, I noticed I said he had 35 staples. I was wrong it was over 70 staples they only charged me for 35. So I need to give him more credit! 

Tonight I had a bad night, for some reason he was eating his food and I looked at him and it really hit me that he has 3 paws. I felt soo sad for him that he has to go thru all this...he really got a bum deal. He doesnt deserve it!

So, for the first time I went back and read my first post on this site,,unbelievable!!
I had tears in my eyes. 

Thank you ALL so much for everything!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Some pictures of Maarten from a couple of years back during my construction/addition to my home...He should have been the General Contractor,,,he loved every minute of the changes!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

I was going over some pictures so I thought I would share.

Thank you all again! Maarten just came over and sat on my foot and looked at me wondering what was wrong,,,way too smart. I am better now!


----------



## magiclover

Maarten is such a beautiful boy. Paws crossed that this treatment helps him be a part of your life for many more years!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

It is so wonderful to see him doing so well... I don't know how I would cope with this should it ever happen to Ripley... Give him a big hug from Ripley and I....

Ripley's Dad


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Dave - you and Maarten are doing great. It sounds like you have lots of support and caring friends and family and when you start to feel sorry for yourself - remember that Maarten doesn't!!! Their resilience and strength is so wonderful and they truly understand living in the moment - or the "precious present" as Spencer Johnson has taught me call it. http://www.livinglifefully.com/flo/flopreciouspresent.htm (Read it - it is SO worth it!) 

Go have some fun with your boy today.


----------



## esSJay

I love reading your updates, and was especially happy to hear that Maarten is doing well. He has such a sweet loving face in all of those pictures! Please keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## Fidele

Maarten and his spirit are beautiful - four legs or three! After the stress and worry you've been under, it's understandable that you'd be blue - glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Thank you for the update and the pictures! I am glad he is doing well and you are adjusting, too!


----------



## goldencontriever3

We just love seeing pictures of Maarten. He is a beautiful pup. Glad he is doing so well. Hope you are feeling better and had a great day with Maarten.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Little set back today with Maarten

Last Thursday when Maarten had his first chemo treatment while I was talking to the doctor I felt something under his belly. I asked her to take a look and she thought his hair was matted in a little ball,,she said it didnt feel like it was attached.

Last night I noticed it felt bigger and then when I touched it I noticed puss and blood on my hand. I cut some of his hair away and noticed a life saver candy size red bump and it didnt look pretty.

So today I took him to where he had his paw amputated and they cleaned up the area and the doctor wasnt sure what it is. She feels maybe a ruptured Keratin Cyst or tumor. She wants me to call the chemo doctor on monday and figure out our next steps. She is worried about infection where he has had a chemo treatment so he is now on some antibiotics. She wants me to consult with chemo people about doiing a biopsy.

So Mr. Maarten has a little bump in his road. You wouldnt know it looking at him he was running this morning and jumped in the car! His little bump doesnt seem to bother him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'll be praying it's just a little ruptured cyst that clears up quickly. Please keep us posted and give that sweetheart an ear rub from the Dallas crew.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Prayers and hugs that it is just a little bump on Maarten's road to recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel

Please keep us posted on what it is. Hopefully it is a cyst that has burst.


----------



## Fidele

Every little thing is scarey isn't it! Hope this truly is just a little bump!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

You have a huge force pulling for Maarten so hopefully his little bump is just a little bump. I'm sure you are savoring every minute of his love.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thanks everyone!
It definitly makes the anxiety go up a couple of steps!

He is wearing his t-shirt b/c they dont want him to lay down on the grass or get it dirty...and the t-shirt has some blood on it. I look at the sore it it has some puss but doesnt seem as red as it did,,,it just seems raw. they said not to put anything on it and for him to keep the t-shirt on. I cant wait until Monday to talk to chemo doctor to hear what they say.

On a good note..it doesnt seem to bother him...he is sound asleep next to me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww. Hugs for sweet Maarten. I'm sorry there's a new worry. I do hope it's nothing of major importance and you can get it cleared up for him. Keep whispering in his ear and be sure to tell him to be well for me and Megs when you do.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, we are praying that this is just a cyst.
Maybe just a little "bump" on Maarten's road to recovery.
We are sending out extra thoughts and prayers and hugs and kisses 'cause you know, you never can have too much!!!
Take care and keep us updated.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Please keep us posted on what it is. Hopefully it is a cyst that bursted!

Big hugs to Maarten.


----------



## Hudson

Hope Maarten will be fine, it is soon cleared up! Hugs to your boy!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten seemed a little out of it/tired today,,,yet when he gets up and moving he sems fine....Monday we will get in touch with chemo doctor and go from there. Thank you all again for your help!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I just saw this thread for the first time and wanted to say both welcome and I am so sorry for your friend. You have found the best support system out there for goldens, and I hope you find this place comforting during your difficult time. We will keep you in our thoughts!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

Who says I dont like the sun??


----------



## mm03gn

I love to see your updates! I really am hoping that it was just a ruptured cyst...doesn't look like Maarten is letting anything get him down  You just can't wipe that big golden smile off of his face!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a sweetie pie. Give him an ear rub from his Dallas fans!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

What a kissable face!! Have a great day Maarten!


----------



## daisydogmom

I am absolutely in love with your pecious Maarten...that face!!! Keep on posting pics! 

Good luck speaking with the chemo doctor today. You are still in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel

Give that handsome Maarten a big hug and kiss.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Love the pictures. Maarten has a beautiful face and is always smiling. We always look forward to his pictures. Hope you got a good report at the vets. We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## 3 goldens

i THINK ALL OF US HERE HAV BECOME ""DOG GODPARENTS" TO YOUR SWEET BOY.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think you must be telling Maarten of all the attention he is getting here at GRF. It really warms my heart to see that sugar coated smile on his face in spite of all he has been through. His positive attitude is certainly an inspiration to us all. Please keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Ditto, Rob.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all for your words, thoughts, and prayers. Maarten really is a great guy! All of the doctors and nurses all love him and they go out of their way to say hi to him on his visits. The Chemo Doctor said today "he has the best looking face I have seen...he really is a good boy" I said she must say that to everyone but she was quick to say "no".

We are keeping paws and fingers crossed. Went today(tuesday) to Chemo Doctor at first she said it didnt look as bad as I described it. It does look better than Friday night. She then did a small biopsy of the area and she said it was a "concern" to her, that the cells didnt look right,,so she is sending it out to pathology for the correct verdict. We should know tomorrow. She didnt seem to positive but she did say that usually the cancer tumors are much harder almost feel like bone and that this doesnt feel that way but she thinks she can feel tenticles behind it. So we will wait and prayer. He seems fine! Its raining her agian so it is a good day for a nap and that is what he is doing.

Got him home and then noticed tiny drop of blood on my floor,,,went to look at the sore area but there wasnt any,,,i know notice at the end of his toe nail (back paw)there is a little blood,,,so GOD only knows what that is??? I was thinking he may have scratched the end off while trying to get around on 3 paws???

Thanks again,,,and I promise to be in touch to you all in a more personal way when things slow down.


----------



## Fidele

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed for good news tomorrow for your wonderful guy!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Abbydabbydo

Well he certainly does have a beautiful face, the vet is right! I hope the spot is nothing!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Just checking on Maarten today. We love that face!! Keeping you both in our prayers for some good news tomorrow. Keep spoiling that wonderful boy.


----------



## BeauShel

We will keep our fingers and paws crossed here for good news tomorrow. The vet is right, he has one of the most handsome and regal faces I have seen. That last picture really made me smile because he is doing a sexy face and pose.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Maarten is looking great. It looks like the site is healing very well and even getting a nice growth of fur coming back. Fingers crossed the biopsy comes back clean.


----------



## timberwolf

Maarten, you are a handsome guy!!!!
Lots of hugs and kisses are sent your way 
Crossing our fingers that the tests come back fine.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello all,
Chemo Dr. called today to tell me that the Pathology Lab sent the report back saying it was a Sarcoma.

Dr. suggested that I talked to Surgeon and do a biopsy to find out what exactly we are dealing with, she said it could be couple different types and also that maybe it wouldnt be what we think with a better biopsy.

She also said that maybe instead of just doing a biopsy, I maybe want to consider removing it all. I tend to agree with her.

So I will meet with our good friend Dr. Kochen (Surgeon) on Tueday and see what he feels about another surgery and how involved it is. They all say Maarten is a fighter and he seems to rebound with flying colors.

So I need to stop thinking and take baby steps again. If Dr Kotchen feels it wont be a major operation and be a long recovery,,I feel like we came this far, I would just want it gone, and then let the chemo doctor figure out what to do from there.

Also with this all being said on Tuesday I will ask to have another set of x-rays done and if there is any signs of spreading,,I will have to figure a new road to take.

Thanks again to you all!! Maarten seems to be not affected by his new little bump in the road,,,as usual it is just his Dad's anxiety being raised. He is probably saying "dont worry!"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers coming your way. Hope they can get it TOTALLY...... you are such a good dog dad and Maarten is one super golden. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

Maarten is beautiful!!!!
Just take baby steps as you said and I'm praying that you will be lead to a road to take.


----------



## BeauShel

We will keep good thoughts and prayers that it is an easy procedure to remove it.


----------



## Fidele

You & Maarten will be in my thoughts and prayers as you navigate this new (and hopefully very minor) bump in the road!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten's Surgeon called today and spoke with me,,,he will see us on Monday morning and go over the procedure to remove the tumor. He said he will do chest x-rays for me on Monday and if I want to go ahead with the surgery he will do it that day so I dont have to wait.

Maarten's spirits are great!

Have a great weekend everyone and thank you!


----------



## Doodle

What a beautiful boy you have! Best of luck on Monday...I'm sure Maarten will pull through just fine. Prayers from all of us here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It sounds like you have a great surgeon there. Great that he will be able to do the Xray and procedure the same day. I don't think humans get the same kind of service as Maarten. Good wishes will be going out to you two on Monday. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## 3 goldens

Your sweet guy wil be n my thoughts and prayers, as will you. It is not easy being a good dog parent is it. We love them so much and tend to worry and fret to noend over them. Here is hoping for a good clean edge hen the lump is removed.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Maarten is a beauty!! Many prayers and hugs and kisses as you face this little bump!


----------



## gold4me

I will be sending lots of positive thoughts for Maarten. He is so handsome


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, all pawsitive thoughts for you and Maarten for Monday's vet visit. Hopefully, the vet can get it all without too much trauma to Maarten. One day at a time, breathe, kiss your handsome guy, and go on to the next day. Smooches to your smiley guy!


----------



## Hudson

Hope all goes well on Monday, prayers and good thoughts to you both,he is a fighter, and he will fly through this, please let us know how he goes.


----------



## ggdenny

Maarten is such a handsome boy! Good luck on Monday. I'll be thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good strong healing thoughts for Maarten on Monday. I hope they can get it all.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
Good luck on Monday. Maarten is such a trooper, he will come through this fine.
With all the thoughts and prayers the forum sends out, how could he not!!!
Keep us updated.


----------



## Hudson

All our best wishes and all the paws of the forum are crossed and are with you both on Monday. Maarten is such a wonderful dog, he will breze thru this!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten to a ride to the Surgeon today....His X-Rays are still clear and the Doctor said removing Maarten's tumor shouldnt be a problem.

Doctor called and said all went well,,,he was happy the way the mass was removed and said it didnt look bad, but Cancer sometimes doesnt! We will wait for results from Pathology lab.

Called tonight to check on the patient,,,and all the girls said he is doing fine!..he is resting comfortably and is on pain meds/antibiotics. he has a cone on his head but that is just b/c he has the IV going...he should be ready to come home in the AM and we will put the T-SHIRTS back on!

It is such a good feeling I have with Cape Cod Vet. Specialist...the girls go out of their way to say Hi to Maarten when we go in and they all love him! I talked to Michelle tonight and she said Maarten was being stuborn about going to the bathroom,,,when she came in the room his ears went up, tail wagging, and hopped/slipped on their floors outside and went the bathroom!!! Good Boy!

She/they say he is the best looking Golden and such a sweet boy! THEY ARE RIGHT! 


Anyways, we will wait for biopsy to come back and Chemo#2 will be hold,,,DR also said his white Blod count was a little low today.....

Just a little bump

Thank you all for listening


God Bless SAMMY! They will be good friends when it is Maarten's time.


----------



## Sawyer4me

*Thoughts and prayers for Maarten*

We are all pulling for him sending thoughts and prayers from Missouri.

RCP


----------



## BeauShel

It sounds like good news but we will still keep our fingers and paws crossed for good news on the biopsy. I am sure all the girls love him just like we do. I think a new tshirt with a cool saying is in order.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so glad it is over with and he is doing so well. He is one special dog, I can tell you.


----------



## Hudson

Sounds like things are all going to be okay, paws crossed,.... who couldnt fall in love with such a wonderful golden, he's such a handsome brave boy, glad the nurses are giving A1 attention and hope he is soon home with you! Aussie best wishes to Maarten and you also for being such a wonderful golden Dad!


----------



## magiclover

Still sending positive thoughts for Maarten! I am sure you are excited to have him back home.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Maarten is doing well. Good thoughts for the results. I'm sure you can't wait for him to be home. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad the news is good so far. We'll keep sending good thoughts for Maarten. I know you want him home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So glad the procedure went well. Give him a big ear rub from the Dallas crew and we'll be sending thoughts and prayers that the path report comes back clean.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear the procedure went well. I really appreciate you keeping us updated on Maarten's progress. Continued healing thoughts heading your way.


----------



## davidrusselljr

We will both be happy when my pal looks like this again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He is SO handsome. How's he doing today???


----------



## davidrusselljr

We just got home a little while ago. Maarten seems pretty tired. The incision is much bigger than what I was picturing. The "bump" didnt seem that big but the Doctor explained that he want to make sure he removes everthing. The tumor went to the lab and we should know in a few days. 

The poor guy is sleepy and then he seems to whimper a little almost a small cry....cant be comfortable plus it is on his good side so know he is laying on the amputated side. he also had a hard time getting up the stairs into the house but I am sure this will just be a little Bump! After all it is only the 2nd day after surgery.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Poor baby looks wiped out. Does he have a pain patch?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sweet, sweet boy. I know we don't have to tell you, but spoil, spoil, spoil him. And keep us posted.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am sure Maarten is glad to be home. Healing thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
I'm so happy the procedure went so well, we'll cross our fingers that this is the end of that "bump" in the road.
Give Maarten Another big hug and kiss (I'm sure he is getting many!!!) from us.
As always, sending out good thoughts and prayers.
Take care of both of you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, I hope your darling boy is feeling better tomorrow. Those post-op photos just make me want to smooch the pain away. Fingers crossed that you two are over this bump quickly and with great biopsy results.


----------



## BeauShel

Poor guy, I pray very soon he will have that big smile back on his face. Give him a big kiss from all his fans here on the forum.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Well, Its been a hard night for us both. Maarten couldnt seem to get comfortable and had that liitle cry going on. I feel so bad for him. he drank 3 bowls of water and a little food. He doesnt have a pain patch this time so I just gave him his pain pills for the night.

Tried to get him to go outside to the bathroom and he finally got himself up and went pee,,,he then wanted to lay down but the grass was wet so we started to go back in and he had a hard time going up the 3 stairs into the house,,,he seemed nervous. I had to end up carrying him. Not fun.

I put him in his bed and some how spun him over so he wasnt on the surgery side,,so that means he is on his amputated side,,,I think it worked b/c after about 20 minutes he was sound asleep and he looked like he was getting ood rest.

Feel horrible,,I hope this was the right decision on the removal and not just a smaller biopsy. His incision is about 6 inches and it is only about 2 inches away from his GOOD front paw...so now I worry about his walking/hop around.

I trust the surgeon and he said he will be fine,,,i just hope this isnt a long set back,,,he was doing so good.

Thank you all again so much for everything!

The boy rests!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

You are the best of the best dad's, I suspect he will feel better tomorrow,and I know you will do everything in your power to help him. I hope dear Maarten feels better soon.

He just looks pretty zonked, probably from the drugs.


----------



## Fidele

Bless his sweet heart - and yours! If the surgeon said he will be fine, surely he will be. Here's hoping the rest of his evening is more peaceful!


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, I'm sorry Maarten is having a rough time of it, you as well.
Know that you did the right thing, the best you could for Maarten.
He couldn't ask for a better owner and you are doing a fabulous job.!!!
I'm sure he'll feel better tomorrow. He's a trooper!!!
My thoughts are with the two of you.


----------



## Faith's mommy

he looks quite sleepy and content there. he's so lucky to have you to watch out for him and take care of him.


----------



## Karen519

David:

Tell Maarten he is a Hunk!!

What a sweet and beautiful face.

You and he look like the perfect pair!!

Give him hugs and kisses for me, please!!!

**Maarten will hurt for awhile. When Smooch had her TPLO surgery I wished I could take any pain she away from her and take it for her.


----------



## New Golden Mom

Awww what a sweet boy...hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## Hudson

You are taking good care of him and I am sure each day he will heal and become stronger. He is such a strong boy, bless him. Hope he is resting more comfortable very soon and the results are good. We are all thinking of you both.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Healing thoughts for sweet Maarten. I hope he is better today.


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry, have just seen this, don't know why i missed it in the first place. Hope Maarten is feeling more comfortable today, sending him some gentle hugs


----------



## Sawyer4me

Such a strong sweet boy you have. Hope he is starting to feel better. Our family is pulling for him.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Bless Maarten's heart. And yours for taking such good care of him. I hope he is doing better today.


----------



## Fidele

Is there another thread about Maarten that I've missed?? I'm concerned that we haven't heard from Dave.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, here's hoping that Maarten is feeling perkier and less painful by now. Fingers still crossed here that all will soon be world in your and Maarten's world.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
Just checking in on how you and Maarten are doing.
Hope you both have a great weekend.
Keep the pics coming


----------



## Dog

Oh what a sad story. I hope Dave and Maarten are OK! 
Wishing prompt recovery to Maarten. 
Dave hasn't been on since the 29th I hope it is not bad news!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!!

Thanks for thinking of us. Maarten had a few bad days (tues,wed,thurs) but Friday and Saturday the incision looks better, he is getting up and around much better, sleeping better, and is is much better spirits!!! What a difference a few days can make.

I do not have the test results back. When I Picked him up on Tuesday they told me the Lab sent a notification saying they had the biopsy and was going to be investigated. They said maybe a few days and for me to check back to them on Friday if I didnt hear from them. So I called late Friday afternoon and my Surgeon was in Surgery and the girl told me she didnt see the results being in the computer but the test results usually got to the surgeion first and then the computer. So I didnt push the issue b/c maybe no news is good news for the weekend.

I will send a few snapshots of the patient later. Unfortunatly is isnt sporting any new fashionable t-shirts, we find that the Father Dan. was works the best and is made of nice material.

Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts! He is doing soo much better than Tuesday!


----------



## Dog

Thank you so much for the update (we were getting a little worried).
Enjoy the rest of your weekend and, I bet you need a rest too and all!
You are a good Dad Dave!


----------



## honeysmum

I don't know how I missed this thread, have just read through it.
Maarten has been through so much bless him, huggs and prayers being sent for him.

Dave what a wonderful dad you are the love you have shines through in every word.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Maarten is starting to feel better. Give him a big hug. We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Fidele

Whew! I feel better. Thanks for the update! Hope Maarten continues to improve, the news is good tomorrow, and that you are also able to get some rest!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Here he is on Friday


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Smooches to you sweet fella!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Saturday....every day a little better!

Maarten says THANK YOU!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I just melt every time I see his beautiful face!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So nice to see Maarten smiling brightly even with all he has been through. Gotta love his determination. So glad he has rebounded so quickly.


----------



## Hudson

He is such a trooper, always manages a smile...has stolen many of our hearts! Glad he is doing better, all the anesthetics and surgeries do take there toll on them .


----------



## Karen519

Maarten:

Think I'm in LOVE with you!

YOU are one happy and adorable boy!!


----------



## RENEESDOG

He looks so happy!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Maarten is such a sweety!!!! I am saying an extra prayer for you the weekend. I love his pictures!!!!


----------



## Fidele

What an inspiration - such a HAPPY face!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

I just love his smile... Dave I am so glad to hear he is doing so much better. Keep us posted when you hear how the test turned out... Warmest wishes from our pack to yours...

Ripley's Dad


----------



## 3 goldens

Bless his heart, I am so glad he has been feeling etter the past few days and here is a prayer that the biopsy comes back neg for cancer


----------



## Meggie'sMom

If there is a "best smile" category - Maarten wins - hands down! 

Roo-roos from Meggie to Maarten!


----------



## BeauShel

Such a happy face and he just makes you want go lean down and give him a big kiss. Glad he is feeling so much better.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, he looks soooo good!!! And so happy 
What a fabulous job you are doing!!!
A big hug is sent out to sweet Maarten!


----------



## Dog

Very happy to see that Maarten is doing well! That big smile confirms that he is equally feeling much better!


----------



## esSJay

His smile is bringing tears to my eyes. What a trooper he is. We all have so much to learn from this wonder-dog! He is so lucky to have an amazing dad like you, Dave!



davidrusselljr said:


> Saturday....every day a little better!
> 
> Maarten says THANK YOU!


----------



## New Golden Mom

Awww what a wonderfully sweet face! He and you are an inspiration.


----------



## coppers-mom

Maarten is such a cute sweet boy! I love, love, love his face.
Give him a big smooch for me.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Maarten has such a beautiful smile!! So glad he is starting to feel more like himself. You are doing a wonderful job with him Dave. He definitely is enjoying life!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Got a Message today from Maarten's Doctor, he left me a message saying that the test results were "all good" and the results came back, it is NOT a Cancer!!!!!!

They said there was some suspicous cells in the deeper tissue but the patholigist doesnt feel it is a type of carcinoma. They will keep an eye on the area but we can go ahead with round #2 of Chemo!!!!!

He must have heard the news b/c each day is better and better.


We will post more after a talk to the doctor in person.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Maarten is not a pup who will let cancer kick his butt.  He sure has a great fan club rooting for him all the way. As you have seen, we all appreciate the updates on your handsome boy.


----------



## Fidele

HOORAY!!!! That means we can count on seeing lots more of those wonderful Maarten smiles!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh My God! That is wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## RENEESDOG

Glad for such a good update!


----------



## ggdenny

This news made my day!!! You're such a great father.


----------



## Mandarama

So glad to hear your good news...prayers for Maarten coming from our house to yours!


----------



## mm03gn

So happy to hear the good news!!!! Maarten has the most amazing smile I have ever seen, and you are such a great dad to him!


----------



## KiwiD

For some reason I totally missed this thread until now. Dave, you are an amazing, positive person and your boy Maarten is extremely lucky to have you as his Dad. Your love for him shines through loud and clear in your posts. I've looked at all of Maarten's pictures and he is an absolute sweetheart, his beautiful face melts you instantly. I hope that Maarten's challenges are behind him and that he continues to do well.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great news for you and Maarten. We couldn't be happier for both of you. Give that beautiful boy a big hug. Looking forward to more pictures of that beautiful smile.


----------



## 3 goldens

Tht i such great news. You and he needed a break.


----------



## Hudson

Glad the news was good for Maarten, glad he is feeling much better. What a fan club he has here!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello all!

Maarten has been doing better and better every day....His incision is healing nice but the bottom seems to still be a little sore. Maarten's luck this all happened on his good side (side with paw) so he had trouble getting back in the swing of things trying to walk again. The incision is behind his good paw and when he sits it lands right on the cut. 

Maarten goes Tuesday to get the stitches out and he is scheduled for round # 2 of Chemo on Thursday. Chemo doctor says they are going to keep to the original plan and consider the tumor removal as a small bump in the road.

Maarten's seems to have his spirit comeing back and he looks great! Every day is a blessing!!

Thank you all again for helping us!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Romeo1

I love Maarten! So glad he is getting better.


----------



## Pointgold

Oh, Maarten, you are so handsome... I'm so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, big relief that tumor removal isn't interfering with the chemo schedule. Maarten looks marvelous, although that yawn implies he's bored with the current routine


----------



## magiclover

Good boy Maarten! I am in love with your very handsome face. Keep feeling better buddy!!


----------



## Hudson

Dave, glad Maarten is feeling better, sending best wishes and cuddles, hoping he breezes thru the chemo.


----------



## Fidele

Does he ALWAYS smile? Boy, he'll whisk your heart away in a moment! Thanks for the update! And hoping for many more good ones to come!


----------



## timberwolf

Maarten, I am soooo glad you are feeling better.
I just love your face and want to send you lots and lots of kisses!!!!
Dave, keep up the good work!!! What a great Dad you are


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you again everyone

Maarten had his stitches removed on tuesday and at the bottom of his incision is a small infection.  i had been keeping an eye on it and the last couple of days and noticed it looking a little more irratative. Surgeon took him out back and he cleaned it up a little...he said he removed a desolvable stitch and put 4-5 new stitches in and said he should be good as new! Surgeon smiled when he told me Maarten didnt even flinch,,,just kept kissing the nurses during his work. 

Maarten spirits are great! He is running around and having a good time. The tri-paw is amazing!

We go in the morning to start his chemo again...round #2 and I hope we get back on track.

Thank you all again for everything!

Maarten & Dave


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hugs to you and Maarten...What a smile!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Excellent news! I am glad he is getting around so well. I hope the infection clears up quickly.


----------



## Trids

Yea Maarten! Keep up the good work, that goes for both of you. I know that Maarten's positive attitude helps you, Dave - but I'm equally sure that your love & support help him stay positive and bounce back the way he has been. What an amazing, wonderful team you are! You inspire me and give me hope. Go Maarten, Go Maarten! :You_Rock_


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Every one of you Maarten posts makes me smile that the guy is giving it his absolute all. I sure the chemo will go well. Everything I have heard is that dogs handle it so much better than humans do. I think all of us here on GRF have fallen in love with Maarten so please keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## gold4me

I am so glad things are going well for Maarten. He is so handsome. I love his smile!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Glad Maarten is doing so well, I just love his smile!

Hugs for Maarten and you!


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck wishes on their way


----------



## BeauShel

That last picture of Maarten just shows his personality and the happiness he has for life. Good luck today with the chemo and I cant wait to hear more about how he is doing.


----------



## mm03gn

I just love Maarten so much!!! His spirit is just amazing and you are such a great dad  (I think that may have been said once or twice before...but I'm sure it's something you don't get sick of hearing!)


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Maarten is doing so well. Love the pictures. He is such a handsome boy and we just love his big smile. Hope the chemo goes smoothly. Give Maarten a big hug!!


----------



## Mileysmom

Dave...Today I just stumbled on this thread & have read quite a bit of it, had a tear on almost all, saw such beautiful pictures of Maarten,have read many, many words of advise and encouragement and will include Maarten & you in my prayers. What caught my eye was I remembered your name on the Beechwood Golden thread of which I belong to as I have a Beechwood pup too. I will look forward to viewing your updates and just want you to know you are one great person with alot of courage yourself. Best wishes!


----------



## Karen519

*Dave*

*Dave and Maarten-Praying for you everynight!!*


----------



## Sawyer4me

I am so glad to see Marteen doing so well. He just melts my heart.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all for your support. Maarten is healing nicely and he had his 2nd round of Chemo on last Thursday. Chemo Doctor say he looks great and blood work seem to be fine. So we go back next Tuesday to get his last 4-5 stitches out and will get new blood work before he goes to round #3 of chemo.

His spirits are great and you guessed it he is getting spoiled!!! Seems a little tired today but it is real hot so he just wants to stay in the cool AC.

Thank you all again!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Oaklys Dad

Maarten is looking great. I'm sure his lack of activity is due to the heat. It sounds like he is doing great. Continued well wished coming your way from up here in Maine.


----------



## Karen519

I just love Maarten-he is beyond adorable and you can tell what a Good Boy he is!


----------



## Packleader

I just came upon this thread also. Been crazy busy. I just love Maarten!!! Will you give him a big smooch from us in Colorado! He has that face that is sooo kissable! And you....are a super dad! You just can't help but put your heart and soul into a golden as they do for you. One of my friend's a few years ago had the same surgery. They removed her front leg and did the chemo. She lived 12yrs. I pray that Maarten has Many happy years ahead of him. He is lucky to have a dad like you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He's SO beautiful !! Glad to hear he's healing well and handling his treatment a-ok.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sweet baby, so glad he is doing ok. He has the most adorable face!

Give him a big hug from the Ohio crew!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

What a good boy! Roo-roos from me and Meggie.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending hugs and good wishes for Maarten - he is so handsome


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Gosh I just love this boy!!! Thank you David for sharing this journey with us!


----------



## 3 goldens

He does really look good and I so happy all is going well for him.

Smart dog wanting to stay out of the heat. My Honey doesn't want out init either. Wanting to be close to me, she is on th tile floor in the bathroom not far from this desk where she can keep aneye on me, but not be on carpet, or the end of the bed---here she is when it is cold.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Maarten looks great and I'm so glad he is doing well.


----------



## jealous1

Bumping this up to see if we can get an update on Marteen! Praying he is still doing well . . .


----------



## timberwolf

Maarten, looks like you went from a comfy bed on the floor to an even better comfy bed a bit higher  Good job Maarten!!! That's how to do it
Dave, he looks great, keep up the good work!
Sending hugs and kisses, good thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Fidele

jealous1 said:


> Bumping this up to see if we can get an update on Marteen! Praying he is still doing well . . .


Ditto! Hoping no news is good news!!!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS!

Maarten is doing great! He got his last few stitches out last Tuesday, the stitches he had to have put back in b/c of a small infection from his biopsy that didnt heal that well. The incision is now fine. They took some blood work to compare and to see if all is well for his #3 chemo treatment. The Chemo Doctor called and said all the blood looks good and we are scheduled for round #3 of chemo on next Thursday.

He has no side effects and seems to be doing great. He seems to get a little tired but he is running around on three paws instead of four so we will allow him to get a little tired.

Thank you all for your thoughts!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Gotta love that face!!!


----------



## Fidele

:heartbeat:heartbeatOh, I love that last picture with his lip caught funny! Thanks for the update! So glad to hear he's doing so well :banana:- and sorry to be a pest asking for updates, but you let us fall in love with him . . . .:--crazy_love::--heart::--crazy_love::heartbeat


----------



## FranH

He's so precious! You're a GReat dad


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just the sweetest face. Thank you for sharing him!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that he is doing so well. He is just gorgeous and I love him. Hope for the best on his next chemo treatment.


----------



## KiwiD

Thanks for the Maarten pics, it's nice to have a Maarten fix every few days. Glad to hear things are progressing well for the handsome boy.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

I am so glad to see him doing so well... Let us know how round 3 goes...


----------



## 3 goldens

Great It is good to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

What a teddy bear golden Maarten is! Love him! Glad he is doing well and hope it continues on and on. 

Are you keeping up with Luke Robinson and his walk for canine cancer 2dogs2000miles.org ? His dedication to the cause just staggers me.


----------



## goldensmum

Love seeing Maarten smiling - fingers crossed for his next lot of chemo. Hope all goes well for him and sending some hugs his way


----------



## Sawyer4me

Marteen is looking terriffic. So glad to hear he doing well. Thanks for the update


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, Maarten looks great!!! He looks so relaxed.
You definitely are doing something right 
Love the golden smile 
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Karen519

Please tell Maarten that I'm in LOVE WITH HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh he looks fabulous! What a good dad you are!


----------



## z&mom

So happy to hear that Maarten is doing well. I love how he smiles for the camera. Such a sweet face.


----------



## davidrusselljr

HELLO EVERYONE!

Maarten is still doing great!!! He had his 3rd chemo treatment 2 weeks he got a little sick but we are still not sure if it was chemo or he ate something he shouldnt have. Maarten and I are just getting home from a Great weekend!!! Guess who got married on Saturday??!!!! Awesome day!! We are off on our honeymoon tomorrow and Maarten's aunts and grandparents will be spoiling him as he gets his 4th and probably last chemo treatment on this Thursday.

I was just starting to get some of the photos of the wedding and I saw this....figured you would like to see a photo of the best man with his aunts!


----------



## amy22

awwww what a handsome guy!!!


----------



## Pointgold

He's the MOST handsome best man I have ever seen. And CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyPup

I never caught this post until today! What a handsome man guy you have there! Wishing warm thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a handsome best man!! He looks so happy. Congratulations on the marriage. So glad to hear Maarten is doing so well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Congrats to both you and Maarten. You certainly had the best of best men. I am so thrilled that he is doing so well!!!!


----------



## timberwolf

Congratulations Dave!!!!!
What a handsome best man you have there 
Have a blast on your honeymoon and post some wedding pics when you get back!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Congrats to you and Maarten! Looks like he may have stolen some limelight.


----------



## jealous1

Congratulations on the nupitals - who could have asked for a better best man!!!? I have been looking for update on Marteen and so glad he is doing good - he looks great and that he is enjoying LIFE!!!


----------



## wagondog

This made the day for me.........may your family be happy forever.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## RENEESDOG

Maarten looks great in his tux. Congratulations, and Best Wishes for a wonderful life together.


----------



## BeauShel

Congrats on the marriage, Maarten is the most handsome best dog ever. I am glad that he is doing so well with his chemo and know that his aunts will spoil him rotten while on your honeymoon. Good luck with his chemo next week.


----------



## KiwiD

Congrats on your wedding! Maarten looks like one happy best man, and a handsome one too. I'm so glad he was there to help you celebrate your big day.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Nothing better then a Golden for a best man, Maarten looks great, Congrats on getting married!

Good luck to Maarten for next week!


----------



## Fidele

SO glad to get a good news report on Maarten! And congratulations to you - have a great honeymoon! (& post pictures when you return!)


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, congratulations on your marriage and on keeping Maarten in such great spirits while he's undergoing treatment! Hope you and your bride have a wonderful honeymoon, and please do post some photos when you return.


----------



## Hudson

A tear of joy ....seeing that awesome photo of Maarten. Congratulations, enjoy your honey moon and so thrilled Maarten is doing so well... just wonderful!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Congratulations Dave!! I have never seen a better choice for best man! Maarten looks wonderful.


----------



## goldensmum

Congratulations and best wishes to you all


----------



## Noey

Just read this thread and you guys are great! Congratulations and continued happy news.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Maarten looks fabulous...what a smile he has. Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Still on our AMAZING honeymoon and I just got this picture so I had to put it out there.

Will be back next week with some more photos.......Maarten went last Thursday for 4th and last Chemo and they did see a "very tiny" less than centimeter spot on his lung. They told my sister for us not too worry and we will be going back on the 22nd for a follow up. When I get back I will find out more from the Doctor.

Thank you all again!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That is a great shot of Maarten and his people. Glad he is feeling fine and hopefully the little spot on the lung is nothing.


----------



## jealous1

Thanks for the update on Marteen along with the picture! Glad to hear y'all are having a great time on your honeymoon - lots of good thoughts for Marteen still coming his way from Georgia.


----------



## janine

I just read this thread for the first time...with tissues in hand. What a great dog Marteen is....glad he is doing so well.


----------



## esSJay

Glad to hear Maarten is doing well, hoping that spot is nothing. Also happy to hear you are enjoying your honeymoon! Let me guess where it's at... hmm... St. Maarten?


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, I just checked back into this thread and THRILLED to see that Maarten is doing well and in good spirits. Give him a big kiss for me.


----------



## goldensmum

Another beautiful pic - looks like Maarten really enjoyed being centre stage. Fingers crossed for his next update


----------



## timberwolf

Glad to hear you are having a great time - you should be!!!
It's your honeymoon 
Looking forward to some great pics when you get back!
Hugs and kisses to Maarten


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David:

Congrats to you, your Bride and Maarten!

You all look splendid!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello everyone! Back from Honeymoon we had a great time! We stayed at Cap Juluca Resort in Anguilla (unbelievable place-get the chance, GO) and then ended with a few days in ST. Maarten (of course).

Came home and Maarten was licking under his back leg,,,didnt think too much about it but then I noticed it was red so rolled him over and he has a hand size area of redness and his hair was all mated with puss.

Took him to the Chemo people and they shaved the area up and said that they didnt see any type of mass so we are lucky it is a hot spot. Last time he had something like that they found something and we had it removed and it came back ok. So I am relieved it is a hot spot.

Talked more to the doctor about the x-ray that was done when I was a away and she showed my a small spot on his lung...she said it is a concern but it is very small and we will do another x-ray on the 22nd to see if it has grown. So over all we wont worry yet!

Maarten is doing great with the chemo and he had his last one. So I must say MR. MAARTEN has come along way from last March!!! Such a great fighter.

I Thank you all for your support. You have all been so amzing to us!

Will be sending some pics soon.

Thank you all again!

Dave, Anne Marie, & Maarten (we are not bachelors anymore)


----------



## Jo Ellen

That's great news! Hot spots we can handle


----------



## Pointgold

davidrusselljr said:


> Hello everyone! Back from Honeymoon we had a great time! We stayed at Cap Juluca Resort in Anguilla (unbelievable place-get the chance, GO) and then ended with a few days in ST. Maarten (of course).
> 
> Came home and Maarten was licking under his back leg,,,didnt think too much about it but then I noticed it was red so rolled him over and he has a hand size area of redness and his hair was all mated with puss.
> 
> Took him to the Chemo people and they shaved the area up and said that they didnt see any type of mass so we are lucky it is a hot spot. Last time he had something like that they found something and we had it removed and it came back ok. So I am relieved it is a hot spot.
> 
> Talked more to the doctor about the x-ray that was done when I was a away and she showed my a small spot on his lung...she said it is a concern but it is very small and we will do another x-ray on the 22nd to see if it has grown. So over all we wont worry yet!
> 
> Maarten is doing great with the chemo and he had his last one. So I must say MR. MAARTEN has come along way from last March!!! Such a great fighter.
> 
> I Thank you all for your support. You have all been so amzing to us!
> 
> Will be sending some pics soon.
> 
> Thank you all again!
> 
> Dave, Anne Marie, & Maarten (we are not bachelors anymore)


 
Welcome home MR & MRS DAVID RUSSELL, MAARTEN'S PARENTS!!!  

Maarten the Handsome surely is a happy boy now that you are back.


----------



## goldensmum

Good to hear about the hot spot (I know it's still bad, but not what it could be), and will be keeping fingers (and anything else that will cross ) for the 22nd.

Bet Maarten is pleased to have you both back safely


----------



## timberwolf

Welcome back!!!
So glad that was just a hot spot.
As for the spot on his lung, no point in worrying over it now.
We'll deal with this as it comes. Fingers are crossed and prayers are being sent.
For now, just enjoy being newlyweds 
Hugs and kisses to all - a special hug for Maarten!!


----------



## jealous1

Thanks for the update, David--glad to hear y'all had a great honeymoon! I bet Marteen is sure glad to have you back. Glad to hear his spot was "just" a hotspot and saying prayers that everything goes okay on the 22nd.


----------



## Sawyer4me

Congratulations Newly weds!!! Glad to hear that it is just a hot spot. Still keeping Marteen in our prayers here.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Always good thoughts for Maarten. Congrats to you Dave!


----------



## Karen519

*Dave and Maarten*

Dave, Ann Marie and Maarten:

So good to hear from the Happy Family!!!
*
KISSES TO MAARTEN!!!!!*


----------



## mainegirl

okay..... it's been since the 6th of October ..... enough time for a honeymoon and the recuperative time..... how's maarten doing? i need my fix. hope all is just "******=dorey" with you guys...

beth, moose and angel:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## davidrusselljr

TOO FUNNY! You people are great!

Maarten seems to be doing just fine. We were scheduled to have an x-ray done on the 22nd to see if that spot on his lung had got any bigger and I needed to cancel...they then rescheduled and I will be going this week. To be honest I am not in a big rush to see if it has grown or not. If it has grown there isnt much more to do,,,so I rather not worry at this point.

I have some more pics that I will send out soon.

I hope all is well with you all and thanks again for all your support to us.

On another note....my breeder sent me an email and I figured I would share it with you just in case anyone knows of someone that can help. I just cant do it right now b/c of $$$$ and also emotions.

Thanks for listening!

_"The same wonderful people that have taken such great care of Marteen can also take care of a 7 month old female puppy that I have. Problem being the surgery cost is WAY WAY out of my reach. Total cost will be 4k approx. With the Inn doing so poorly my husband Ken and I just can not afford to have that amount of debt. She has what is called an atopic uriter ( spelled wrong I am sure!) it means one of the little tubes that feeds into her bladder is not connected so she " leaks". It is a surgery the normally is only 50% successful however because she can Hold her urine, totally crate trained with NO accidents, it give the success rate a much much higher probability. Would you consider adopting little "Gracie" or do you know someone that would. The surgery can be preformed when she is spayed and she can go on to have a perfectly normal happy life. She is content here but she should have so much more."_

_Let us know if anyone can help!_
_Thanks DAVE, MAARTEN, and anne marie_


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear that Maarten continues to thrive. Looking forward to the updated pictures. My thoughts will be with Gracie in hopes that she finds a great and loving family that can take care of her medical issues.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## BeauShel

Great pictures. He looks so proud of himself in his tuxedo tie.


----------



## amy22

Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing! Marteen is soo handsome!


----------



## PC Mom

First, congratulations on your wedding!!! That's wonderful!!! And Maarten looks smashing in his tux 

I too have a tripawd dog, bone cancer. I'm just beginning to read your story-have a lot of reading left to do, but just had to send you some love from Virginia!!! Hugs~


----------



## goldencontriever3

Maarten looks so handsome!! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Mr. Maarten has seem to be a little more tired the last couple of days, but it could just be me thinking so. We have the x-ray appt. tomorrow so I pray the "spot" hasnt grown.

I will keep you posted..thank you again!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Such a sweetheart. We'll be sending good vibes for his appt tomorrow.


----------



## Madilyn

What a sweet face - and such a comfy spot. He is a trooper.

Good luck to both of you tomorrow.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

THE BEST MAN


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten's Grandparents/Aunts at the Cape while we were still bachelors!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The "Best Man" shot is superb! What a guy! Fingers crossed for tomorrows appointment.


----------



## Fidele

Maartin is too much of a sweetheart to get anything but good news tomorrow! Sure hope for a good report!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten got some bad/sad news today. His Cancer is in his lungs.


WE THANK YOU ALL FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

davidrusselljr said:


> Maarten got some bad/sad news today. His Cancer is in his lungs.
> 
> 
> WE THANK YOU ALL FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT


Oh David, I'm so so sorry. Enjoy each and every moment... look into those soulful eyes and know that that love will always be with you. Big hugs for you both.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Oh David I am so sorry! Prayers and hugs for all of you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Continued healing thoughts to you and Maarten. So very sorry to read this sad news.


----------



## Trids

Aaah, David, from the bottom of my soul, I am so incredibly sorry to hear this news. My thoughts, love & prayers are with you and the family. I'm grateful that you were able to provide him with all the joy you did these last few months. No golden could have had a better Daddy....blessings to you all.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm so sorry...I'll be keeping Maarten and you in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

I am so very sorry to hear Maarten's news. I know how much you love him and he loves you.

Is he in any pain?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My heart goes out to both of you...


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very sorry to hear this. Maarten is just gorgeous and sweet and wonderful and such a trooper; as are you David.
I've never met Maarten, but I feel I know him for your posts and I have tears in my eyes about this.
Give him a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## timberwolf

Oh Dave, I am so sorry to hear this.
We are all here when you need to talk and we will keep Maarten and you in our prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, I'm so very sorry that your journey with your sweet Maarten is coming to an end. Continue to make those cherished memories every day. My heart is with you, your bride and your boy, wishing you strength and a peaceful heart in the days to come. Please kiss that darling face for me....


----------



## ggdenny

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear this devastating news. Please give Maarten a big hug and kiss for me. How is he doing?


----------



## mainegirl

i am so sorry that you received this news. i know that you will spend all your time with martin and give him the love and care that he needs. My prayers and wishes are with you .
beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for the news. Spoil and love him all the time you have left. We are here for you during this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maarten.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all!

We just broke the news to Mr. Maarten.........and here is his response


----------



## davidrusselljr

He does seem a little tired but I have been saying that 7 months ago. It is very sad. This is my best "pal"...my buddy! I hope he doesnt write a book or decide to do a tv documentary before he sleeps. If he could only do so:> we had FUN!

We will keep you updated...he does NOT seem to be any pain. I hope that stays that way.

Here is a few pics from a few minutes ago....


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

I AM SURE THIS WAS DIET FOOD BEING HAND FED TO HIM


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

And last......Maarten and His Godmother
She has been soooooo GOOD to him from day #1.

He gives her a big paw! His good paw.


----------



## Karen519

Maarten is SO LOVABLE!!

Wish I could give him a big kiss and hug.

He sure looks like a HAPPY BOY.

DAVID: YOUR PICS are just wonderful. Love every one of them. Of course, with Maarten as the subject you can't miss!!


----------



## Hudson

Oh Dave it hurts my heart too to hear Maartens' news,so sorry...... thinking of you all, would change the world for you of I could, so very sorry.
Enjoy every moment with your special boy, his photos are precious!


----------



## ggdenny

He is such a beautiful boy and you can see the love and spirit in his eyes. I wish I could be there to hug him. Bless you.


----------



## coppers-mom

David,
Maarten is so cute! Absolutely adorable and huggable.
His response to the news is so typical and should help remind us to live in the moment too.
Give him a hug and kiss from me. Looks like the spoiling is already in progress and you and your family have it quite in "hand".


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry for the sad news. We will keep you all in our prayers. Give Maarten a big hug!! He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## grrrick

I'm so sorry. You're story... Maartin's story as touched alot of people here.  I'll be thinking of you guys wishing you all the best. He looks like the the sweetest, most lovable boy.


----------



## Karen519

MAARTEN

Sending big Kisses and Hugs to you!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh I am so sorry! You guys have certainly fought the good fight!


----------



## goldensmum

I am so very very sorry to hear this, although Maarten certainly looks as if he is coping very well, and a lovely smiley face. My thoughts and prayers are going out to you all, and give that boy a hug from me


----------



## davidrusselljr

HELLO EVERYONE!

Thank you for all your love & Support!

Maarten seems to be ok...at times I think he is a little more tired. The waiting and guessing of what is going to hapen next is horrible. I pray that he will be fine until the end.

Anyways, I just snapped a few more photos. I realize they all look the same but when I see him Ijust want to capture the moment. 

Thanks again!


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Maarten epitomizes what goodness goldens represent. His face is just pure love. My prayers will stay with you as you help Maarten deal with whatever the future holds. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## davidrusselljr

FYI

When Maarten had his surgery we had to put rugs over the hardwood floors/tile kitchen...so thats why he is always striking a pose on the carpets! He is too funny, he knows where he wants to be at all times


----------



## davidrusselljr

Ps:
I love my pal!


----------



## Hudson

That happy smile says it all, bless the dear boy,...... hugs again to Maarten from across the oceans, hope his days are happy and memorable.You are such a good doggie Dad, its just not fair that this news has come.Enjoy every moment.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, you can never have too many pictures and it matters not in the least whether they all look alike or not Hope your cute fella keeps on having great days....


----------



## Fidele

What a smile! He knows you will take the best possible care of him! Unconditional love is so awesome, and obvious in Maarten's photos! My heart and thoughts are with you, Maarten & family.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so very sad to read about Maartens update from the Dr. My heart is so saddened for all of you. He is a beautiful guy, with a loving smile! It is so very plain to see how much he loves his Dad. Smiles beautifully for the camera!:smooch: I am praying that he has many good days free from pain. Please give him an extra hug and kiss from me, he is such a sweetheart.


----------



## magiclover

Maarten is just so precious. I think your pictures are wonderful. We are praying for him to have pain free days with you.


----------



## coppers-mom

His pictures all look wonderful! He is just so adorable and cute.
I hope you get to have many more good days together.
Yes - it is tough knowing what is coming, but Maarten will do great and you will too.:smooch:
I am very sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Karen519

We love you Maarten, oh yes we do!!

Praying for Maarten and his loving family!


----------



## BeauShel

Maarten you are one handsome boy and we could never have to many pictures of you. Take alot of pictures because no matter how many look alike they each have different memories and they will comfort you later. I know mine do of Beau.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. I hope that your beautiful boy has many more good days left. His smiling face in the photos always brighten my day so keep those pics coming.


----------



## LuckyPup

I am so sorry to hear this! You and Maarten will be in my prayers!


----------



## RENEESDOG

Thank you for sharing Maarten with us. We all love him!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry to hear this. All I can say is love every minute you have with him b ecaue they are precious and will stay in your memory. I cherish every minute of the 10 weeks to the day I had withg my Irish Setter after he was diagnosed with bone cancer, rear leg just after his 12th birthday bodies leave uw, but the memories do not. And their spririt lives in our hearts when there is that uch love between us.


----------



## davidrusselljr

THANK YOU all again for everything! Maarten seems a little more tired and today something seems a little funny with his back paw. He seems to be hopping around a little different. He may have twisted something (just what we need).

He seems to sound a little raspy,,,but he isnt coughing and that is what the doctors said would happen. Who knows he may have a cold going on,,,everyone else does.

Its been a hard couple of days,,,I dont like the waiting and guessing game. I fear that things will get bad. It is weird to say but I hope my pal starts to worry about himself and not me and others.


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

NOTHING WRONG WITH A LITTLE STEAK.....


----------



## davidrusselljr

Sleep Dreams my Pal....rest


----------



## KiwiD

There's the handsome Maarten - love the pic of him all snuggled into his bed sleeping, what a sweetheart he is. I'm sending lots of positive prayers your way for plenty more quality time with him. Thanks again for the pics -- your thread is always one of the first I look for these days. My own gray faced girl is similar in age to Maarten I think (8 1/2) and he reminds me alot of her. Hugs to the sweet boy and hope he's getting lots of extra special treats, I'm sure he enjoyed the steak


----------



## Hudson

Maarten is sure photogenic, glad to see he is getting lots of TLC and treats,love your photos of him. Prayers that he stays comfortable and happy. Take care.Thinking of you all. Hugs to my favorite boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Maarten is so cute!! So glad he is being spoiled. He certainly deserves it. Praying that he remains comfortable and that you have much much much more quality time with him. Give Maarten a big hug!


----------



## jimla

David,

Thank you for sharing Maarten's story and pictures. You are a great Dad!

Jim
Rescue goldens Elliot and Roxy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sending good wishes for Maarten. Keep fighting big boy. Meggie has your name added to her Relay for Life Survivor shirt. Each time she walks, your spirit walks with us and we want to keep that name as a survivor, not "in memory". Got it?  Hugs to Maarten.


----------



## BeauShel

David,
Those are some great pictures of Maarten and he looks so happy and like he feels well. I bet he loved that steak, mine are very jealous. We are all fans of him and just know how great a Dad you are with him. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## davidrusselljr

NOT a good day. Maarten had a hard time getting up this morning...I ended up carrying him down the stairs. His back right paw doesnt seem to be working. I called the Dr. to set up a apt. and they said they could see me on wednesday but to call if the limp got worse,,,,I will call in the AM b/c he cant seem to use it at all...its almost like it is hanging there. He doesnt seem to be in any pain but the leg doesnt want to work.

I am sad! I cant believe after all of this he wont be able to walk on his last days!

I found some pain meds from his surgery and decided to give him a pill and see if he will go to sleep. He does seem tired but doesnt seem to be in pain,,,but to see him try to walk is sad,,,his back paw seems to drag.

Say some more prayers fro my pal !! It is appreciated


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That must be so painful to see after all you and Maarten have been through. Our thoughts will be with you in the coming days. Give your boy ten times the hugs while you can.


----------



## Pointgold

davidrusselljr said:


> NOT a good day. Maarten had a hard time getting up this morning...I ended up carrying him down the stairs. His back right paw doesnt seem to be working. I called the Dr. to set up a apt. and they said they could see me on wednesday but to call if the limp got worse,,,,I will call in the AM b/c he cant seem to use it at all...its almost like it is hanging there. He doesnt seem to be in any pain but the leg doesnt want to work.
> 
> I am sad! I cant believe after all of this he wont be able to walk on his last days!
> 
> I found some pain meds from his surgery and decided to give him a pill and see if he will go to sleep. He does seem tired but doesnt seem to be in pain,,,but to see him try to walk is sad,,,his back paw seems to drag.
> 
> Say some more prayers fro my pal !! It is appreciated


Prayers streaming your way from Northern Michigan - for Maarten _and _you, for strength and comfort.


----------



## davidrusselljr

THANK YOU!

anyone have any idea? I have felt his leg and it doesnt seem to bother him....move it around...but when he walks it seems like the bottom part of his leg is dragging,,,almost like he doesnt have feeling.


PS: I need to learn how to repsond to you all in private and I will! I promise. But I must say Meggie note brings a tear to the eye! Thank you so much! and when it is "in memory of" that will still be a great tribute!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many, many prayers coming from here. Maarten is such a special boy and you are so blessed to have him. What a sweet, gentle soul. I hope tomorrow is a better one.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Maarten getting some steak is exactly the kind of treatment he deserves May you continue to make sweet memories with that smiling boy....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

You are in my thoughts and prayers....we all LOVE Maarten! His pictures are so precious, and I hope tomorrow will be a better day for him. I can't imagine what it is with his leg, could he have possibly hurt it while outside? I so hope it is feeling better tomorrow.:smooch: Please give him an extra hug from me and my gang here in WA. He is such an absolute Sweetheart, and I can sure see why you love him so much.


----------



## Hudson

Dave, so sad that Maarten is having trouble walking, its just not fair, hang in there, hope he has a better day tomorrow. Hugs and an extra special prayer for your boy tonight.


----------



## davebeech

Maarten is a brave beautiful boy and it's so sad to hear the news about him, we're thinking of you and wishing you all the best


----------



## twinny41

So sorry to read about your handsome Maarten and I too am thinking of him and you.


----------



## honeysmum

Keeping Maarten and you in our thoughts he is a very special boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Maarten and you are in my thoughts and prayers .. spoil that beautiful boy while you can ...


----------



## RENEESDOG

Continuing to pray for you and Maarten. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending good wishes and prayers for your boy


----------



## Mad's Mom

Sending extra prayers for your sweet boy. I hope today is a better day.


----------



## Sawyer4me

I am just now catching up on Maarten's thread. I am so incredibly sorry to hear the news. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. I do love seeing Maarten's sweet face, he looks so happy. You have done a great job taking care of him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I hope Maarten is having a better day. Whisper get well wishes in his ear from us. We are sending positive thoughts your way sweet Maarten.


----------



## kruisyk

Many more good thoughts to you and Maarten. We know you're taking care of him...don't forget to take care of yourself, too!
Dave, Kelly, Clancy, and Zoey


----------



## goldencontriever3

So sorry Maarten is not doing well. We are keeping you both in our prayers. Give him a big hug.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

So sorry to hear about Maarten. I wonder if the paw paralysis is maybe another tumor causing this. So sad to deal with this. I have been there...prayers and huggs for all of you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, did he tweak his back in any way? Sometimes, a tweaked vertebrae will result in a dragging leg. Hopefully, he's using it today.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Its been a long couple of days,,,,Talked with the surgeon and he has been on vacation so this is his first day back and he is swamped with major surgerys. He can see us Tuesday morning. 

Maarten doesnt seem to be in pain but you can tell he gets aggravated that he cant get up. When I touch the bottom of his paw he pulls back so he has feeling in the leg,,,it just doesnt seem to want to work.

So upsetting.

Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## esSJay

I missed a few of your last updates and I'm just getting caught up now. I'm going to have to stop reading this thread while I'm at work because everytime I see Maarten's sweet old face I break down into tears. What a fighter he is, and I'm just so amazed by the love, care and support that you and your wife and family have given to this special dog. I hope he has many more days ahead of him, and be sure to continue enjoying every minute you have with him.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave,
I was away from my computer over the weekend so just saw your updates now.
I'm so sorry Maarten isn't feeling well. I know how hard it is to watch these poor souls when they aren't well.
We will continue to send prayers your way and know that you are always in my thoughts.
You are doing a great job and Maarten couldn't have asked for a better family to be with.
Take care.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am sure hoping that Maarten's back is al lthat is giving him trouble and gets over this.
My first golden was quite old when I found him and he would be unable to get up at times because of his hips.
I would put a heating pad on his hip/back and also use a hand massager on that area until he felt better and could stand. If you have a hand massager it might help, but if it is a really strong one you might need to place your hand on Maarten's hip/spine and then put the massager on your hand so it is not too intense.
Prayers and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dave,
If you put your pointer on Meggie's Mom's name and then click it will open some options. One of them is send a private message.
Yes - her comment is totally sweet (and so are Cindy and Meggie) and it sure brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Maxs Mom

David, I admit to not following your saga too closely, it is just a little too close to my recent situation. 

I KNOW Maarten knows all you are doing for him. I also know how hard it is. 

By they way what's up with the "piece" of steak, can't he have one to himself!? LOL 

What a beautiful dog, what a fantastic person you are too!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We love you Maarten and Dave and hope that Maarten is having a good day and his leg is better. 

I read your response about Meggie's shirt - hope you know we mean it. Maarten's name is staying in the "fight the good fight" area of Megs shirt - she'll wear it again on this Saturday's walk.


----------



## davidrusselljr

CANT THANK YOU ALL ENOUGH! for everything!!!

We went to the ER this aftenoon and we dont have good news to report back.

Maarten is NOT able to walk,,his back right paw just doesnt seem to want to work. The ER doctor evaluated him and it seems he has response in back leg but not as much as he should. She did an x-ray of his spine and his chest and the spine looks fine and the chest you can see that the cancer has progressed.

With them not seeing any damge to the spine/hips/legs they feel that the cancer may have spreed into his spine and is pushing on his nerves or he has had blood clot go to the spinal cord that is doing the same.

The FCE (fibrocartilageenous embolism) is painless and they feel that is what may have happen. No matter what happened there isnt anything we are going to do. He has fought the good fight.

It is all sad to us,,,we started to plan a couple of weeks ago that Maarten was coming to the end of his fight and we prepared for him to start not to eat, not to be happy, and be tired,,,,,,we prayed that he would be giving us the sign that everyone said he would.

Now, our plan has been changed again,,,now it seems we need to make the call and not Maarten. I was hoping for walks with him and him enjoying the outside,,,never thinking that Friday was the last day he would hop down the stairs. Life just hasnt been to fair to my pal, he just doesnt seem to catch a break.

So we are now hanging out and will have figure out things and pick a day. We now have to realize that even if he perks up, wags his tail, eats pizza crust, and gives kises.....that he really might not being having that quality of life that we think. It is so sad to see him want to get up and run but cant!

He was getting excited a few minutes ago so I figured I would have to try to bring him outside to go the bathroom...I got him up of his bed and put his leash on and a sling under him and he actually started to walk to the door,,it seemed he had more strength and that the paw was actually doing what it should,,,I carried him down the stairs and he did his business. Carried him back in and he is now resting,,,I hope that maybe tomorrow he may do the same.

Anyways, Thank you all for your support, prayers, and kind words! This has been an amazing journey!

My Pal has fought the good fight!


----------



## FranH

Praying for you and Maarten.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Enjoy every second you have left with your buddy. I know how painful those last few days can be so try to stay strong for your boy.


----------



## jealous1

So many prayers and good thoughts going out to you and Marteen right now. You have done everything you possibly could for Marteen and are a great dad, so don't second guess yourself on any of your decisions, in the past or the future. The following is a poem that I am holding onto right now as I am entering the "last battle" with my Sam . . . I hope it gives you some comfort as well.

*THE LAST BATTLE*


That it should be that I grow frail and weak 


And pain should keep me from my sleep, 


Then will you do what must be done, 


For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 


You will be sad I understand, 


But don't let grief then stay your hand, 


For on this day, more than the rest, 


Your love and friendship must stand the test. 


We have had so many happy years, 


You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 


When the time comes, please, let me go. 


Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 


Only stay with me till the end.


And hold me firm and speak to me 


Until my eyes no longer see. 


I know in time you will agree 


It is a kindness you do to me. 


Although my tail its last has waved, 


From pain and suffering I have been saved. 


Don't grieve that it must be you 


Who has to decide this thing to do; 


We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 


Don't let your heart hold any tears​


----------



## amy22

Im sending prayers to Marteen and you. Just enjoy every second that you have with Marteen. You will know when it is time. Make every second count. I have been there and I know how difficult this time is, but I would not change a thing...I think of the song "The Dance" By Garth Brooks at a time like this....

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared beneath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known you'd ever say goodbye 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Holding you I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I the king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Yes my life is better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, you and Maarten have surely fought the good fight. For the next few days or however long you two continue on your journey, cherish every moment. Make a clay pawprint. Cut some locks of that pretty coat. Take a drive to all of Maarten's favorite spots, and tell him tales of your adventures there. Give him hot dogs. I am wishing you and your new wife peaceful hearts as you determine when Maarten's earthly time comes to an end. Again, please smooch that darling face for me, and tell him that we will miss him.


----------



## gold4me

This is never ever easy but you will always know that you did everything possible for Maarten. Remember that knowing his quality of life is not good and you choosing to let him go is a gift of love. He gave so much to you and you to him. He will always live in your heart and he will always be watching over you. Bless you both and my prayers of strength will be with you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers and hugs and much golden love coming to you and Maarten. You are such a great golden Dad and, yes, what a journey.


----------



## desilu

Warm hugs and thoughts coming your way . . .


----------



## coppers-mom

Dave,
I am so very sorry. I was hoping it was a muscle problem and darling Maarten would get better.
I'm sorry the end is near, but happy he isn't suffering. Just sad that you are suffering as we all do at these times.
Make some more good memories while you can. I'll hold Maarten and his family close in my heart and pray for peace during this trying time.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so sorry and broken hearted to hear the sad news  I have followed your story since the beginning, and I can't begin to express to you how much I admire your courage and how obvious your love for Maarten is... 

I do hope that you decide to open your heart and home to another golden to love, there are so many in need these days, and I know that Maarten would want other goldens to enjoy the love of his dad...you are very special, and I thank you ....just for everything....


----------



## Heidi36oh

Warm hugs and thoughts coming your way....


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sad after reading your post about your visit to the vet. Tears fill my eyes as I write knowing the most difficult decision you have to make for your pal, I'm sorry that things couldn't happen on his terms. Give him an extra big hug from Madison and I.


----------



## Fidele

One of the things I was told to watch for when Belle started chemo was proprioception (probably misspelled) meaning they lose perception of the placement of their paws (if it's turned under, they don't recognize it needs to be turned right) - Belle did that briefly with one of her hind paws. I'm sure your vet would have considered that, but it just occurred to me as I read your description.

Sorry - I tend to grasp at straws & you may not need that right now. Sending you positive golden thoughts, and wishes for peace for you and your sweet boy!


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

So sorry to hear the news, makes me realise how precious they are and enjoy every moment you have...

Hears hoping there are more good days to come..!!!


----------



## Hudson

Dave, my heart feels your pain and the tears roll. Enjoy your last days with your best buddy, what a brave boy he has been and what love and strength you have given him.Life is just not fair sometimes.
We have all come to hold Maarten close in our hearts here at the forum.Plan his most favorite thing he loves and create memories and talk with him. Your love for him will help you and your wife plan when to send Maarten to the special place where he will run free and watch over you.His life has been filled with love and he is very blessed.So very sorry it has turned out this way. Please give Maarten a big hug from me.You are in my thoughts.


----------



## MotherHen

Have been out of town for over two weeks. You and Marrten have always been in my thoughts and prayers. While I was in Key West I read all the updates on Marrten. There was a beautiful church that I walked by everyday and each day I would lite a candle for my Wilson and Marrten. You are the best "dad" ever.
Tears are flowing down my face...everyone has already said what's in my heart. I am so sorry and my heart goes out to you and your family.

If your shoulders feel heavy right now...it's all of us sending hugs to you.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519

*David*

DAVID

I am so sorry to read this about Maarten-I too admire you and your family so much for your love and complete devotion to Maarten. Maarten is very LOVED, not only by your family, but by this forum.
Please give Maarten big kisses and hugs from my Smooch and Snobear.

Ken and I have had to make the "decision" too many times now, but we felt that when they are not having a quality of life-eating, being able to go out on their own, then we would have to make the decision to be there to hold them as they made their journey to the Rainbow Bridge.

My prayers will continue for Maarten and you.


----------



## Micki's Mum

I am so, so very sorry to hear the sad news about Maarten. I know how you feel, waiting for a sign, something to help you make the decision. Unfortunately, that isn't always the case. I know from experience that some dogs' spirits won't allow them to ever give up. I can also tell you that you will never regret a decision made from love and kindness. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh David! I write to you through veiled tears. You have been a hero to so many on here, but especially Maarten.

While that time may be getting closer, always know that the relationship will never end David!

Go out and buy a special and beautiful candle. Then one evening when all is quiet, light the candle and lay down on the floor and place it between you and Maarten. Study the his face, the love there, the light in his eyes.

And do this a few times. Then when his is gone, and times are feeling hopeless, you can light that candle in your special place and trust me, you will see his face there and you can talk with him and share your feelings and feel his warmth.

It is an amazing feeling and the comfort you find will slowly heal your heart so it will hurt less.

My prayers are with you and please feel free to reach out and talk, vent, cry, whatever you need to get through this.

But don't start grieving now. There will be time for that later. Just keep loving and living. If you need to, set aside a few minutes each day where you can give yourself permission to think and feel the worst. This will also allow you to prepare for how you want to handle Maarten's body afterwards and such. But keep this time short, then go back and hug that beautiful guy! He truly is spectacular!


----------



## goldensmum

Dave, I'm so sorry - treasure your remaining time with Maarten, and make more memories of your boy. I hope that you have more time left together but you will know in your hearts when the time has come to let him go.

Meanwhile am sending some hugs for your very special boy


----------



## davidrusselljr

Here he is having his breakfast in the sun


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Maarten, you sweet, sweet boy. Big hugs.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten slept all morning and then got excited so we tried to get him outside to go the bathroom and he had a little accident on his blanket...we got his leash and put a blanket under him to use as a sling and started for the door and he actually seemed to be walking better ...I then carried him down the stairs and he continued with his business.

He then seemed excited to go back in and to a few steps towards the deck stairs...I then carried him back in the house...he then fell asleep and slept all morning,,,a real calm sleep,,,at one point I checked his breathing,,,then later he had his doggy dreams...he was running in his sleep and a BOTH back paws where moving...I was hoping this was a good sign.

Unfortunatly, we just got him up again, and the leg is dragging,,,the bottom part seems to lay flat. 

I was on-line today trying to find someone that sells a harness in my area and I found a real nice lady at Pet-Edge in Woburn, MA she has Goldens and she is going to overnight me a harness that has a front body part and a back body part and I hope that will help me in getting him up and out.

It seems now I am holding one hand on his leash to hold his head up and the towel under his back to help keep his back end up,,,but i pull to hard on one end or the other,,,feels like i am going to snap him. So maybe this product will help over the next couple of days until we figure out when to stop the fight.

Thank you all!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Just took a few snap shots 

Here is the 1st one...In the photo Mr. Maarten would like to make it clear to all of his Golden forum friends on what paw is bothering him....


----------



## jimla

Hi David,

The harness will help a lot. When Dolly lost control of her back legs, I used a seat belt harness that had a handle on the back. That worked a lot better than the leash and towel method.

Best wishes to you and Maarten,

Jim
Rescue goldens Roxy and Elliot


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten playing with his Aunt Maura


----------



## coppers-mom

What a cute sweet boy!
I love all of his pictures. He has such a loveable face.


----------



## magiclover

Precious Maarten. You inspire us all to appreciate every day we have. You are truly a special soul.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Thanks for the pics! The harness should help alot!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Maarten is such a special boy. Love the pictures. Treasure the time you have together. We are praying for all of you. I hope the harness helps Maarten get around.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave,
How heartbreaking this is. All we can do is cherish the time we are allowed with these sweet souls.
Maarten, yourself and your family are in our hearts.
Hugs.
Sherri


----------



## RENEESDOG

We all love you Maarten!


----------



## Karen519

*Dave and Maarten*

Dave and Maarten

Just checked in to save I love Maarten!


----------



## amy22

Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures of your boy with us..hes so handsome.


----------



## BeauShel

David we are with you in spirit. Cherish every minute you have with Maarten so down the road you will have the special memories. The pictures of him are just so sweet and make me cry because no matter what he is always smiling. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## hollyk

Maarten you are a special boy. It shines though on all your pictures.


----------



## gold4me

Your pictures of Maarten are beautiful. His story so touches my heart and all the love you give him. You both are blessed. Love to your handsome boy.


----------



## Hudson

Dave he looks very content and that precious face,is just wonderful......... good luck with finding a harness to help and thanks for posting Maartens pics.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

This is not what I wanted to read about Maarten. Dave, I'm so sorry and know these are the most bittersweet days. Maarten _has_ fought the good fight - with you standing strongly beside him all the way. Give that gorgeous boy hugs and kisses from us and know that you are in our thoughts. 

When his time comes St Paul's verse will be very fitting for your sweet guy: "I have fought the good fight, I have finished the course, I have kept the faith" - 2 Timothy 4:7


----------



## Claire's Friend

I love you too Maarten !!! You make me smile every time I see your happy face !


----------



## Karen519

Maarten

Your pics always make me smile and love you!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow, David - I just got done ready all your posts throughout yours and Maarten's journey and all the pictures. What a sweet, snuggly bear he is. That precious face.

I am so, so sorry that it's come to this. When you first spoke of the hind foot I immediately thought his spine. So, did you get the harness? I have one that Duke used when he had knee surgery. It only holds the back end up, but works pretty good.

I will send it if it will help. Just let me know.

You are a great daddy. I'm in tears. I'm sorry....


----------



## Pointgold

I love this dog... And he's very lucky. He leads a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Meggie'sMom said:


> When his time comes St Paul's verse will be very fitting for your sweet guy: "I have fought the good fight, I have finished the course, I have kept the faith" - 2 Timothy 4:7


My absolutely favorite St. Paul. And if you are not religious David, just take it for the words, the fabulous words.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Sending my love to Maarten, David and family during these precious precious days.


----------



## ggdenny

David, thanks for posting the wonderful pictures. Made me smile and cry at the same time. You and Maarten are so lucky to have one another. I hope you and he know how much everyone cares.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello all again

I felt the need to write tonight....to give an update but to also help me cope.

Maarten's harness came yesterday and it is a harness that has a front section and also a rear pad and it is connected on the top by a long strap. I tried to get it to work right but didnt seem to help....Maarten ended up peeing in the back pad (oh well, at least he went)...so that isnt helping as much as I would have liked,, but I will try again.

Last night we carried him out and when I put him down on the ground his bum landed first,,so if you can picture he was sitting on his bumb leaning back on me kneeling down and as I started to put the sling around him he started to pee! Mr. Maarten was sitting upright in his back yard like a KING peeing! It took us off guard and boy was it funny. We got him up with the sling under him and his regular leash on and he took a few steps and then started #2. As soon as he was done he was full of life he started heading to the stairs and he was going on TWO paws....Front right/Back Left and was dragging the back right bad paw. Yes he was in the sling but he was going right along and then wanted to go up the stairs. He is AMAZING!

This morning he went and seemed pretty excited,,,BUT tonight he doesnt. He seems really out of it. His good fight needs to come to an end...he needs to rest! 

He doesnt seemed thrilled with his treats anymore and he seems to be tired and breathing heavy. I am trying to put my plans in order. It stinks b/c our plan has changed over the last couple of days. What I planned on happening didnt and we were dealt a new hand. So I am trying to put everything in order sooner than later...I REFUSE to let the cancer change OUR plans again. OUR plan will work, not the Cancer's!

I appreciate, I am mean, WE appreciate everything this forum has done for us! Words can honestly not express our feelings on how wonderful people really are in this world. To bad it took a bad thing to bring us to this site, but this site will be in our hearts forever.

I took a few snapshots over the last days,,I will send out a few. PLEASE keep in mind before you see them that Maarten doesnt have that great smile, BUT if you look into his tired eyes you can see that huge smile and heart and most of all the UNCONDITIONAL LOVE!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten on Tuesday showing off his gift from his parents honeymoon


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten with his Mom


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten HAS fought the good fight
This is Maarten tonight (thursday)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

God bless you and Maarten. You and your family and of course Maarten are in my prayers. Gentle hugs from our crew. We'll be here for you always.


----------



## Madilyn

Maarten is as handsome as ever - such a sweet boy. You have the best Mom and Dad to help you through this.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Maarten's eyes do shine, and he is as beautiful as ever. Your pictures brought tears to my eyes. We will be keeping all of you in our thoughts.


----------



## Laurie

To be honest, I avoided reading this thread because I knew it would upset me. I just finished reading it now and I was right....I am in tears surrounded by my 3 precious dogs.

I am so sorry for what your baby Maarten is going through....I can only imagine how you're feeling. 

Many thoughts are with you and your family at this time!!!

Your Maarten is beautiful!!!


----------



## BeauShel

The picture of Maarten and his Mom is the sweetest picture. You can just see the love between the both of them. My heart goes out to you and your family during this time. We are all here to support you. Love to you and Maarten. May these days be filled with love and happiness.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

What a sweet sweet boy Maarten! I heart you!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sending our love to Maarten, David and family during these precious days.


----------



## KiwiD

Maarten is so very lucky to have you and your wife in his life, you've done everything you can for him. I can only imagine how hard this time is for you, my heart goes out to you and your sweet boy who all here have come to love.


----------



## mm03gn

BIG (((((HUGS))))) to you and your special boy!


----------



## Hudson

Hope you, your wife and Maaten enjoy the weekend. Love to your beautiful boy.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am in tears, as I read your latest post and see the beautiful pictures of Maarten. You and your wife have been such a wonderful Mom and Dad to your wonderful guy, and it is so evident in the writings and pictures of his story. Like everyone....I as well, have come to love this precious soul who's heart shines through so brightly in his precious eyes and smile. He certainly has fought the good fight, and my heart is breaking for the near future decision you must make. We all share in your tears and sadness. Please give him a hug and extra love from me and my kid's. Bless all of you at this most difficult time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Big hugs to you and Maarten. Courage is what you need now, and I wish that for you.


----------



## esSJay

Tears are streaming down my face as I read your last post and saw the latest pics of Maarten. I'm thinking of you and trying to send you the courage and strength you need to get through the next few weeks. Please continue to share his updates and photos with us. Both you and Maarten are a special part of this forum!


----------



## mainegirl

dave
enjoy the weekend, take lots of pics, smell and hu him a lot (I remember spending all the time, even sleeping on the floor next to my dog, before i made the final decision). its a cruel twist of fate when you finally get the "family" you have waited for, this happens. just know that he knows he is loved and you will do the right thing for him, just in loving as much as you do. prayers and support coming your way.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave,
We are so sorry it has come to this. I have no words to express the sorrow we feel. Love Maarten and treasure the time you have together. We will keep you all in our prayers. Maarten is such a special boy and you are a wonderful dad. He knows how much you and your wife love him. Give him a big hug from us. May you find strength and peace. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## McSwede

I just finished reading this entire thread and my heart is breaking for Maarten, you and your wife. I'm so, so sorry you all are going through this. Maarten is such a beautiful boy and a courageous fighter. Your love for Maarten shines through in your writings and pictures.
My thoughts and prayers are with the three of you.

~Jackie


----------



## Karen519

*Dave*

Dave-Just checking in on Maarten and you.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello friends

Maarten didnt sleep to good last night and we took him out this morning and it was a task. He wants to run but cant. He was actually hoping on his front paw and using the back good one while he drags the bad leg. It is sad. We took him inside and was tired,,,,didnt want to eat. It is time he his tired.

I called my surgeon to see if it was a possibility of him coming to our home to put him to sleep but unfortunatly he cant. It is about a 45 minute drive for us to go to the hospital and I just sont want to do it. Monday, Maarten and I went down there and we had to carry him from car to stretcher and he looked scared as we wheeled him in. He knows the hospital and people but is use to hoping in and out. I dont want to have him be scared.

So I talked to a Vet and they do come to the house and as luck would have it she knows my surgeon (small world) so I am waiting to see her schedule to see if they can come tomorow (Saturday),,,if not we may have to take the drive.

We had Maartens spot prepared today in my back yard by my landscapers. Its going to be in a nice area and he will be able to face the gate to my yard to still welcome people over!

Mr. Maarten is on the couch right now sleeping very peacefully,,I pray he stays that way.

Thank you all again!

I will send some pics later


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry. You and Maarten will be in our prayers.


----------



## Laurie

This is just too sad!!! Once again I am in tears surrounded by my 3 boys. I'm going to make sure I give my older guy an extra hug today.

Please give Maarten a hug from all of us and make sure you tell him how much you love him. Soon he will be free from his pain.

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## mm03gn

I knew I should have waited until I got home from work to read your update  I am so sorry the end is so soon. I admire how you are able to see past your own pain and do what is best for Maarten - if he is not enjoying life as he once did, I agree that it is his time. Don't let cancer steal any more of his happy moments. 

Soon, he will be playing at the Rainbow Bridge with so many other goldens from this forum - they will welcome him with wagging tails and steaks galore. I'm sure Maarten will have so many great things to tell them about his dad - and that he will check in on you often. Again, I'm so sorry...


----------



## hollyk

Your a Gooood Boooy Maarten. So sorry to read this post.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The boys and I will be sending you the strength to get through the rough bit ahead of you. Give Maarten a big hug and let him know he fought a good fight.


----------



## gold4me

This is just so sad. Maarten will forever be in my thoughts and I know you and your wife are suffering. Thank you for sharing him with us, thank you for giving him so much love. He will be with you always and watching over you. I do believe they come to visit often. I have felt my boys at different times. Someone said to me you have always loved your boys and you still can it will just be in a different way. Bless you all. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Enjoy Maarten though out this weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Dave*

Dave

I am so sorry. 

*The only thing that matters is that Maarten will be with you and I feel sure that you are all he needs.*

God Bless and tell your beautiful boy how much everyone loves him!


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry. God bless you and Maarten.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Dave, I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you help your special boy on his journey. 

Maarten, you are a very good and brave boy. You and your family have touched the hearts of so many people, in places you've never even been to. 

Bless you all.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Dr. Called and said they can come to our home tomorrow at 11:30AM. How sad that is that it comes down to an appt. time.

Maarten just sparked up a little and had himself a cracker with the pub cheese on it....of course he licks the cheese first and then crunches up the cracker. Pizza crust will be on the menu later.


----------



## davidrusselljr

I must say that we are happy he doesnt seem to be in any pain.....


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

one more....this is going to be a long night
so sad to think it his last....not fair


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm so glad you are giving Maarten the pampering and love he deserves. Thank you for the pictures of your strong and stoic boy.


----------



## mainegirl

no, it's not fair, i recently read the following and i really feel it is true about maarten and the forum
if love could have saved you you would have lived forever.

from all the people who loved and prayed and hung on every word about maarten we do say..... if love could have saved maarten, he would have lived forever, but to us he will live forever. we have long memories for all our goldens that have entered and left our life. maarten, his love of life, his beautiful face and smile will be in my memory forever. 

thank you for sharing your time with maarten with us. 

beth, moose and angel


----------



## KiwiD

I'm sorry that things have to come to and end so soon for sweet Maarten. I'm not sure what else I can say that hasn't already been said. Cherish these final hours that you have with him. Tomorrow he will be free from all that ails him and he will run at the Rainbow Bridge, you all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## desilu

Sending warm thoughts for strength your way at this difficult time . . .


----------



## Packleader

Thank you for the sweet pics of your beautiful boy!


----------



## Pointgold

He is so beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you for sharing Maarten with us. He certainly is a special boy. Cherish this time together. We will keep you in our prayers. Please give Maarten a kiss on the head. He has touched so many.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Typing through a river of tears here David. I'm sure there is just not a lot of anything that can be said right now that makes anything about tomorrow seem right.

While Maartens life here on earth tomorrow closes a chapter of his book, please know that the relationship will never end. And know that you are giving him a gift of gently completing his life with dignity.

Much love to you all, many prayers for a peaceful passing and a GRAND entrance across the rainbow bridge.

And David, please know we want to see you keep coming back here and sharing Maartens life with us, ok.


----------



## AlanK

He is such a handsome boy.
As much sadness that I have now and for some reason my eyes seem to be leaking....I am happy that Maarten has such great people and family that loves him and has taken such good care of him. He is one of the great ones.
Al


----------



## Jo Ellen

I just can't even imagine what this night will be for you. I'm so sorry. So sorry. Somewhere in the back of my mind, I think I thought Maarten would just go on....and on.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, 
I am so sorry that you've come to this.
Having been there, we know how hard this is and the pain that you are feeling.
Maarten really has fought hard and as you said, it is his time to rest.
You have done the best that you could for this sweet boy and know that he knows it too.

When we had to send our boy Ryder to the bridge, a friend said something to me that helped and I hope it can give you some peace as well. She told me that although we were lucky to have had him, from knowing us, he was lucky to have had us too.
Maarten is a lucky guy to have someone who has loved him like you do.

Stay strong and know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.
Hugs and kisses to our sweet boy.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

He is so beautiful and peaceful. Run free at the Bridge sweet boy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My thoughts are with you and Maarten. I am so very sorry.


----------



## BeauShel

Know that you and your family are in my prayers tonight and we will say a prayer towards heaven tomorrow for Maarten. He is a beautiful boy and has touched so many hearts here with his beautiful face and strong spirit trying to beat this terrible disease. 
Please give him a big kiss from me. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## fostermom

Wonderful pictures of your sweet boy. I am so happy he had such a loving life with you. Prayers being sent for a very peaceful passing for your Maarten.


----------



## Debles

Your boy is so beautiful, his sweet spirit shines through his eyes. And will live on. My heart breaks for you as so many of us have been there. I am so very sorry. God bless you. Godspeed Maarten.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you so much

Hard night tonight,,,,lots of tears.

I had Maarten's grandparents, aunt and aunt/godmother over tonight for some pizza. Maarten perked right up and had his share of crust. I almost wish he didnt perk up and just makes tomorow so much harder.

He is sleeping right now on the couch and I feel I want to carry him upstairs to our bedroom for his last night. Yet he seems so comfortable I am not sure what to do.

Tried to take him outside and he hasnt done #2,,,,he would try to get around but that leg just keeps dragging. Its horrible.

Well my Pal's grave has been dug in my backyard, his casket has been selected, and the doctor has been notified. So I guess our plan is coming to an end our journey is complete. Maarten has fought the good fight! and it is time for him to rest. I just need to work on a plan for me to deal with the emptyness.

Thank you all again!
Dave,Anne Marie, & MAARTEN


----------



## Pointgold

My heart is broken for you all. I know all too well the sorrow.
What a wonderful life you've given him. God bless you.


----------



## mybuddy

I am so sorry

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I just feel sick knowing what you are going through..it literally makes my heart flip.

Lots of hugs
Vic and Buddy


----------



## gold4me

If Maarten is comfortable on the couch maybe you can stay there with him. I spent the last night with Beau. I slept on the floor next to him and held his paw most of the night. Emmy, Gambler and I will be sending thoughts of strength to you all tomorrow.


----------



## walexk

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know how difficult this is. it has only been a few months since I went through the same thing. You are doing what is right for your dear friend. Again, my thoughts.


----------



## zephyr

My heart breaks to hear this news. I don't know how you have found the strength to get through this, but you have, and will. Maarten's heart and spirit, and your love for him, are overwhelming-- even over the internet! You have given each other (and all of us) SO much, and I am SO upset to hear that Maarten's journey is coming to an end. But I know he has had such a wonderful life and you have made each other so happy. Thank you for letting us share a part of that.

Maarten I hope that these final moments find you just as happy and smiling as you lived all of your life!!! Peace and love to you big guy, I for one will never forget your happy face... you are a Golden Star.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Know that we'll be right with you. There are so many here that have fallen so in love with Maarten... from afar. We will be here to support you in any way we can. Gentle hugs and kisses you darling golden boy. And big hugs to you all too.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sending warm thoughts for strength your way at this difficult time . . .


----------



## esSJay

My heart is breaking along with yours. I don't have any other words for you but to be strong and when you need some more strength, you know that you can rely on us here!

Goodnight Maarten...


----------



## janine

I read your story about Maarten only a few months ago. He is a very special dog and you were so lucky to have each other. My thoughts are with you at this very hard time. Bless you.


----------



## gil1075

I am so very sorry for your sorrow, you have my prayers. As BeauShel said we will all be looking up to heaven tomorrow and saying a prayer for sweet Maarten. God Bless.


----------



## Hudson

Dave, thankyou for sharing your special boy with us, it is with immense sadness that we wish Maarten a gentle passing. Your love and decision will help Maarten pass to the Rainbow Bridge with great dignity, what a great gift you have given him. Thinking of you and Ann Maree in these coming days of grief and emptiness.Maartens' beautiful face will be remembered.


----------



## IloveGQ

I love Maarten.........  And thinking of you guys......**hugs** - I ache for you - Ive been there and I can feel your pain right now......You will always carry a piece of Maarten with you, and a piece of you has left with him.....you will feel him always....I promise you that.....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Thinking of you and your wife tonight with such sadness in my heart..... for Maarten and all of his family and friends who love this special, beautiful boy so much. 
We all share such heavy hearts right with you, as so many tears for your wonderful guy are falling on this forum. You and your wife are in all of our thoughts tonight, as we pray for peace in your hearts, knowing you have been such a wonderful Dad and Mom to Maarten, and have done all that can possibly be done. He knows how much you love him.....as you have courageously made the decision not to let him suffer, as he has become tired. Bless all of you tonight, hold him close....he will feel all of your love and he understands it is finally his time to rest. God Speed Maarten.....your beautiful face and spirit will remain in my heart forever. Love and hugs to you all tonight. I am so very sorry.


----------



## twinny41

Oh Gosh what can I say except I am so very sorry and thinking of you all today.


----------



## 3 goldens

My heart breaks for you. Y did everything possible and now you are giving him the greatest gift you can give him....freedom from pain and confusion at what is happening to him.

I don't think anyone here will ever forget you beautiful, courageious boy.


----------



## mybuddy

I read through this thread from the beginning and I am just sobbing. I am just so sorry. I dont know what else to say except you and your boy have touched so many here. That is such a gift, such a beautiful thing. He is special...so special.

What touched me the most of all the posts was the picture you posted of your pal after you broke the news to him having cancer in his lungs. He was wearing a big smile...I dont know how to explain it but I see that quality in my Buddy everyday and it just makes my heart sing. No matter how bad things are, or seemingly bad to us, they can smile straight through it. Always looking at the brighter side of life. It touches me in a way that i cant describe, but the shear beauty of it makes me cry. We can learn so much from them and I thank God everyday that I am one of the fortunate ones who can be taught by the ultimate teacher...my dog. 

I will be thinking of you all and sending lots of hugs


----------



## goldencontriever3

Just wanted you to know that you will be in our thoughts today. You are giving Maarten the ultimate gift by setting him free of his pain. He will live on in your hearts and in the hearts of the many people who he has touched on this forum. He is a very special boy! Dave Maarten knows he has left you in good hands with your new bride. We pray you will find peace. Please give that beautiful boy a big hug and kiss from us. We are so very sorry. Hugs to you all.

Safe journey to the Rainbow Bridge Maarten.


----------



## gold4me

Just wanted you to know we will be thinking of you today. God bless!!!


----------



## Debles

You are in my thoughts. Bless you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I woke up this am thinking of Maarten and Dave. Sending you prayers and love.


----------



## BeauShel

We are thinking of you today and hugging you in spirit.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry today will be Maraten's last day with you physically, but you will be forever together through the love you share. Hold him gently as he breathes his last and let him know you love him still .. Godspeed sweet Maarten


----------



## Oaklys Dad

My thoughts are with you and Maarten this morning.


----------



## mm03gn

All of my thoughts and tears this morning are for you and Maarten - I wish you a peaceful journey to the bridge sweet boy....


----------



## KiwiD

Thinking of you all this morning....


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

Our thoughts are with you and your sweet boy today....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Sending prayers and thoughts to you this morning. Run free sweet Maarten.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Artica's memorial windchimes just rang. Another Angel gets their wings......

Godspeed ^Maarten^


----------



## gil1075

Our thoughts and prayers are with you this morning. Godspeed sweet Maarten.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Thinking of you all.


----------



## FranH

My prayers are with you and your family. Thanks for sharing Maarten with all of us.


----------



## Duke's Momma

David

There are dogs and people that are members of this family that have touched our lives forever. You and Maarten are two of those. Your story(s) - penned now forever - has so touched my heart and so many others. Thank you for allowing us into your lives, your joy, your pain.

Please believe me when I tell you that you have not been and are not now alone in the last leg of this journey you took with Maarten. He was and is a very gentle, gentle, old soul. You did right by him, David.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## timberwolf

Dave,
We are with you today, in our thoughts and in our prayers.
We share with you the pain that this day has brought.
Your boy has touched so many hearts and we are all grateful and honored that we were able to share part of his life.

Rest in peace sweet Maarten, sweet soul.


----------



## 3 goldens

I hae thought of you and your wife and Maarten all morning and my heart breaks knowing the grief you are feeling for the loss of that magnificent old boy.


----------



## amy22

Dave, I am thinking of you and praying for Maarten, you ,and you wife. This is such a difficult time. Maarten knew how very much he was loved. xxoo


----------



## grrrick

Godspeed to you all. You are wonderful people and your story has touched so many. Run free sweet Maarten.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dave.....My love, thoughts and prayers for Maarten, you and your wife, have filled my heart all morning. We all share your sadness with you. Thank you for sharing this beautiful, wonderful boy, with the truly most wonderful smile, throughout all he has been through. We all love you Maarten, and wish you Godspeed on your journey to the bridge, where you will be free to run and play...forever young, healthy and free. Some day, when the time has come, you will see your beautiful boy again. Wishing for you and your wife both peace and strength in the loss of your beloved Maarten.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you all today on what must be one of toughest days of your lives.....

I hope Phoenix will meet Maarten at the Bridge!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

MY PAL IS AT REST!

Maarten went to sleep today around noon-time. It was beautiful!

I found a doctor to come to the house....This morning I carried Maarten outside to go the bathroom and hooked up his sling and he went pee a little but that was it. It was a nice morning and the sun was out and it was fairly warm so we got Maarten a big blanket and he laid on the lawn. After a few minutes I noticed he went pee on himself and the blanket. I knew right then this needed to stop. He needed to rest.

So with new blanket out and Maarten cleaned up he laid outside in the sun. His head was propped up on his pillow and he looked so relaxed. He slept on and off. 

We dediced to leave him outside so when the doctor came he didnt flinch. He knew. The doctor put in the catherter and he didnt move,,,his eyes were closed and he was calm,,,i laid next to him with my hand on his face slowly rubbing him....the drugs went in him and he didnt move...only difference my pal wasnt breathing anymore. 

IT WAS SO PEACEFULL! I should have known my pal would have walked me thru all of this...

We took several pictures,,,my family was around him,,,it was so nice.

will give you more updates later.

Just wanted to thank you all again!
You people are amazing!

Love,
Dave, Anne Marie, and Maarten


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Many Hugs David and Anne Marie.

God Speed ^Maaretn^


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry!!! 


Rest in Peace Beautiful and Brave Maarten!


----------



## Pointgold

Tears... for your loss, and in gratitude to you for loving wonderful Maarten enough to know and make the only choice - the greatest gift of selfless love.
Maarten knew - you'd come to the decision, which gave him permission and the knoweldge that _you _were ready and that he could leave, peacefully and full of your love.

Godspeed, Maarten. You will be greeted by other incredibly special dogs, preparing the way for the rest of us.


----------



## amy22

Godspeed Maarten. Dave and Ann Marie, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time. xxoo


----------



## ragtym

Dave and Anne Marie, thank you for being there with Maarten and having the courage to set him free. 

I found this poem and thought that it fit Maarten rather well, I hope you do too.

Your Gentle Face
Your gentle face and patient smile
With sadness we recall,
You had a kindly word for each
And died beloved by all.
The voice is mute and stilled the heart
That loved us well and true,
Ah, bitter was the trial to part
From one so good as you.
You are not forgotten loved one
Nor will you ever be,
As long as life and memory last
We will remember thee.
We miss you now, our hearts are sore,
As time goes by we miss you more.
Your loving smile, your gentle face,
No one can fill your empty place.

(there was no author given on the page I found this)


----------



## magiclover

Godspeed sweet Maarten. My heart breaks for you at this profound loss but what a beautiful way for him to cross over the Rainbow Bridge. He knew how much you loved him.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so glad that Maarten was able to pass peacefully at home surrounded by the love of his family. I hope that you and your wife are ok, I can only imagine how hard this day is for you. Thank you for sharing Maarten's journey with us, he was a special, beautiful boy.


----------



## Hudson

God speed Maarten,surrounded with love and you both fought a brave battle ....your buddy will find new friends to greet him at the bridge.Run free dear Maarten.
Thinking of you both as you face the days ahead. We have fought and hoped too for your special boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Warm hugs to you and your family, Dave. Godspeed dear Maarten. See you on the other side.


----------



## PC Mom

Dave and Anne Marie,
I am so, so sorry! I am writing through tears. Maarten has touched so many lives here and your legacy of love, living life fully, and respect will live on forever. Thank you for sharing your story with us!


----------



## ggdenny

David, I'm so sorry. I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking such great care of Maarten, not giving up on him, and giving him such a loving home and family. Bless you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Maarten, you run free, big boy - with ALL FOUR LEGS!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I've been thinking of you all day, and when I got on and read about Maarten's final journey, I had to stop and reflect on what a perfect ending. If we could choose how we'd make this final transition, I think many of us would pick just the day Maarten experienced. And, yes, I truly believe your buddy made sure to guide you through. I hope I never forget the lessons Maarten taught...... you were very blessed to have him share a part of your life. And remember, he'll always be close.... only now on silent paws. Godspeed Maarten.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm so sorry to read this. Martin was such a handsome boy and sounds like he had the sweetest heart a golden could have. I am glad that you were able to give him a peaceful goodbye.


----------



## Debles

Pointgold said:


> Tears... for your loss, and in gratitude to you for loving wonderful Maarten enough to know and make the only choice - the greatest gift of selfless love.
> Maarten knew - you'd come to the decision, which gave him permission and the knoweldge that _you _were ready and that he could leave, peacefully and full of your love.
> 
> Godspeed, Maarten. You will be greeted by other incredibly special dogs, preparing the way for the rest of us.




Laura said it perfectly.
God bless you all.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave and Ann Marie, my heart breaks for your loss, although it sounds like Maarten's pasing was the picture of peace. Wishing you strength to get through the sorrowful days to come. Remember to breathe....it can be hard to do that with the weight of your grief. Godspeed, Maarten, go find that lovely pack of our angel pups at the Bridge...


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave and AnnMarie - Our thoughts and prayers are with you. We are so sorry for the loss of beautiful Maarten. He has touched so many lives and will live on in the hearts of so many here. You have given him the final gift of love. We hope that the wonderful memories you have will bring you comfort at this time.

Rest in Peace beautiful Maarten.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Maarten has been on my mind all day, thank you for sharing this day with us. Maarten had such incredible style...

Blessings to you and Anne Marie for your loving care of Maarten.

Run free Maarten...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Be at Peace...


----------



## Mad's Mom

Maarten's passing was as he lived, surrounded by love. Dave and Anne Marie, I hope memories of his beautiful smile bring you comfort in the sad days ahead.

As many here have said, thank you for sharing your boy with us, and for taking such loving care of him.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David:

I don't think I've ever read or heard of such a peaceful passing.

Maarten knew how loved he was. Thank you for sharing your beautiful boy with all of us.


----------



## hollyk

Tears.
God speed Maarten.
Thank-you for letting us know him.


----------



## zephyr

Rest in peace Maarten.

... I opened this thread with a heavy heart knowing what was waiting for me to read... but I have to say that it sounds like Maarten's passing was absolutely beautiful, and frankly just what I would wish for any dog (or person!)... in control, surrounded by peace and love, and having lived a full, fun life!

I wish you & your family all the best, with strength & love. Thank you for sharing your & Maarten's journey with us!!!


----------



## BeauShel

The passing of Maarten was perfect if there is such a thing. He is at peace now and running with my Beau. It hurts but the pain lessens when you know your baby is no longer in pain. His passing sounds just like my Beau's passing. He just slept right on the blanket with a smile.


----------



## gold4me

You all have been in my thoughts through out the day. Maarten is at peace. I have been so touched by your story and Maarten. He DID fight the good fight and you were with him the entire way. I know you and your wife are hurting tonight and I wish you the best. Here is a poem I love. Someone sent it to me after we lost our Beau in January.

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.


----------



## kruisyk

Dave and Anne Marie...bless you these next few days. Godspeed, Maarten. You're a good, good dog.


----------



## mybuddy

So sorry for your loss.

Lots of hugs, kisses and bones big guy

Love ya
Vic and Buddy


----------



## timberwolf

Dave and Anne Marie,
What a peaceful way for your pal to go.
That is all we can ask for for these amazing souls.
Letting him go when you knew it was time shows how very much he was loved.
I do believe that this is not the end and you will once again be reunited with your golden boy.
Until then, keep those memories close to your heart and he will always be with you.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Sherri

*The Little Ship

I stood watching as the little ship sailed out to sea. The setting sun tinted his white sails with a golden light, and as he disappeared from sight a voice at my side whispered, “He is gone”.

But the sea was a narrow one. On the farther shore a little band of friends had gathered to watch and wait in happy expectation. Suddenly they caught sight of the tiny sail and, at the very moment when my companion had whispered, “He is gone” a glad shout went up in joyous welcome, “Here he comes!”*

*Play hard at the bridge sweet Maarten.*


----------



## Debles

Wouldn't we all want to go that way when our time comes?
He is with all our loved ones who have gone before us.


----------



## 3 goldens

Kn ow it is rue that this precious boy is thanking you with his heart for giving him the gift of peace and no pain ever again. He WILL ALWAYS BE "YOUR PAL" IN YOUR HEART ALIVE IN MEMORIES AND PICTURES.


----------



## davebeech

you've been a very brave boy Maarten
RIP now

Dave, you did all you could for you beautiful boy


----------



## honeysmum

Rest in peace brave Maarten always knowing how much you are and always will be loved.


----------



## Fidele

I'm so sorry, but know Maarten was surrounded by love and you gave him the most loving and unselfish thing possible. May your many cherished memories help fill the hole in your hearts! Run free, sweet Maarten, and Godspeed!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I'm so sorry to hear this, Dave. Everyone is right though-you did everything you could and in the end, you did what was best for him, a very unselfish thing to do.

Godspeed, Maarten.


----------



## RENEESDOG

Peaceful rest sweet Maarten Run free with all four of your legs and with no pain....


----------



## Romeo1

So sorry for your loss. Maarten was a special dog. Thanks for sharing his courageous story with us.


----------



## Packleader

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounded so peaceful. We will never forget your journey with us Maarten. You are free now.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Dave, I am so sorry for your loss of dear sweet Maarten. Bless you...you did everything for Marrten, including letting him go with grace and dignity.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I thought of you yesterday, but was out of town and could not post. Rest in peace Maarten. I am glad it was peaceful and although I know how sad you are, in some way I hope you can console yourselves on what a great life he had.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry that Maarten's time had come, but so glad he went peacefully and without pain or sorrow.

I hope your grief eases and Maarten's love fills your heart with peace.

He was a handsome and special boy who's smile lit up the forum. I will truly miss him too.


----------



## goldensmum

Am so sorry for your loss of Maarten, there will be another bright star shining in the night sky now. 

CUT THE LEASH THAT HOLDS ME HERE
DEAR FRIEND AND LET ME RUN
ONCE MORE A STRONG AND STEADY DOG
MY PAIN AND STRUGGLE DONE

AND DON’T DESPAIR MY PASSING
FOR I WON’T BE FAR AWAY
FOREVER HERE, WITHIN YOUR HEART
AND MEMORY I WILL ALWAYS STAY

I’LL BE THERE WATCHING OVER YOU
YOUR EVER FAITHFUL FRIEND
AND IN YOUR MEMORIES I’LL RUN
A YOUNG DOG ONCE AGAIN

Run free and play with new friends, watch over your Mum & Dad and sleep softly now Maarten


----------



## Maxs Mom

Dave and family, I am so sorry for your loss. Yes Maarten is at rest now, he is at the bridge with many of our recently departed loved ones including my Maxine. I know how hard it is but Maarten had a GREAT life with you, loved you with all he was. It sounds like the end was pleasant and easy for you too. Many hugs to you and yours. 

God Speed Maarten. Say hi to Max when you see her.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all!

I have some pictures i will post soon.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten passed away on Saturday, November 21, 2009. He passed with all of us around him and it was very peaceful. We want to thank you all for your love and support that you have shown towards us and Maarten.

If you have time please view his obituary at http://russellfuneralhome.com

Thank you all!

Anne Marie and Dave

PS: Maarten will have a video tribute on our website in the next few days. Please check back if you can.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful tribute to Maarten. He certainly was a special boy. Hope you and Ann Marie are finding comfort in the wonderful memories you have.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dave...what a beautiful tribute to your very special boy. He will be loved and missed forever, but thankfully...we all have memories...which can never be taken away. Sending hugs and love to you and your wife, and to all the people who loved him dearly..


----------



## BeauShel

That is a beautiful tribute for a handsome boy. He was a special boy and leaves some cherished loving memories for you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Debles

How wonderful a memorial.


----------



## Karen519

*Ann Marie and Dave*

Ann Marie and Dave

Maarten is looking down on you and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.

Will check back for his pictures.

Love you, Maarten! Say hi to Gizmo and Munchkin and Mimi!


----------



## gold4me

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone,
Thank you so much for your kind words and for taking the time to sign Maarten's Memorial. I am in the process of putting his video tribute together and it should be on his obituary over the next couple of days.

Its been real hard ,,so many great pictures and so many great memories.

I keep thinking how sad for him but yet he went so peacefully. Being the funeral director I picked out a real nice casket for my pal and he is laying on his "maarten" bed surrounded by his toys, my sweatshirt, and a few treats! We positioned him in a real comortable position his back paws are spread out and his head is laying on his front paw like he use to do,,,and more importantly he is facing towards are gate...so when we come home and friends come over he wont miss a thing!!

My word what an empty feeling it is in our home!

I will get some pictures up soon...I will share a few. It may sound strange but I took some of him after he passed and I swear I need to remind myself of what ones are of him alive and what ones are of him passed. It was that calm!

Cant thank you all enough!

Dave, Anne Marie, and MAARTEN


----------



## coppers-mom

they do create so many great memories. Maarten's memorial is beautiful and (of course) made me cry. 
I am glad he went so peacefully and it sounds like his funeral was perfect in all ways.
I am so very sorry he is gone, but glad you had him to share your life and glad you chose to share him with us.
My condolences to you, Anne Marie and all the rest of maarten's family.


----------



## kruisyk

We haven't forgotten to keep you in our thoughts during these rough, lonely days. Looking forward to Maarten's video tribute. Best wishes...


----------



## davidrusselljr

The House has been silenced. Today has been a hard day knowing tomorrow is Thanksgiving and Maarten wont be at the table.

Here are some pictures of my pal on Saturday


----------



## davidrusselljr




----------



## davidrusselljr

Hanging out and getting some sun


----------



## Pointgold

davidrusselljr said:


> Hanging out and getting some sun


 
This photo is heartbreaking.


----------



## davidrusselljr

The last gift I could give to my pal.....may he rest in peace.


----------



## davidrusselljr

and one more to help me wipe the tears away....


----------



## Jazz & Jules

So beautiful David!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Wow...those pictures are so beautiful. I can only hope that when it is time for my girls to go to the bridge, that they go as peacefully as Maarten did. You can see in his face that he was at peace, and very very happy to be lying outside with you  His pain is gone now, unfortunately yours is not... I wish you all the strength in the world for the upcoming holidays - I know they will be very hard  You always have us to lean on for support!!


----------



## esSJay

Wow, he kept his huge smile until his last day! He has the biggest smile on his face in that first pic... he looks so peaceful. 

The one of you and him made me cry here at work. A man and his best friend...


----------



## KiwiD

Thank you for sharing Maarten's last photos with us. The one of the two of you instantly brought a flood of tears. Your final gift to him is beautiful. He was very loved and obviously deeply missed.


----------



## DMS

I just came across this thread and spent the last few days and read through the entire thread...Maarten was such a beautiful and much loved boy. Our deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## Maxs Mom

We are so lucky to have one touch us so deeply. 

Again my condolences. 

Ann


----------



## BeauShel

That picture of you and Maarten is one of the most touching pictures I have ever seen. The love between the two of you just shines thru the pain. My heart goes out to you for the pain you are going thru this holiday season. I know how you feel as this is the first holiday without my Beau dude. 
Thank you for sharing his last days with us. When I think of him, I will think of him with that big smile as he was probably the happiest of pups I have seen.


----------



## Hudson

Dave thinking of you and AnnMarie today, Maarten's smile will always shine from the Bridge. In your photos you can see he was at peace, and the one of both of you both, doesnt need words. We understand the intense grief you feel, as many of us have lost our Golden mates, we are here for you if you feel the need to share, that beautiful smile of Maatens's with us.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

davidrusselljr said:


> Hanging out and getting some sun


That pic says it all. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave,
What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful soul.
That picture of you and Maarten says it all.
Always in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you so much for sharing Maarten with us. He was a special boy! I will always remember him with that big golden smile like the last picture. We will keep you and Ann Marie in our prayers this holiday season. Maarten had a wonderful life because of you. Please know we are all here for you in your time of sadness.

I am so sorry.


----------



## MillysMom

davidrusselljr said:


> Hanging out and getting some sun


I can't stop crying. I am so sorry for your loss. I have followed this thread closely, often speechless as I wondered what I would do in your situation. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. This is such a beautiful photo that truly captures the love the two of you shared during his beautiful life, and seeing it is heartbreaking. May he rest in peace. If there are typos it's because I'm crying so hard.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

davidrusselljr said:


> Hanging out and getting some sun


This photo just rips my heart out. Maarten knew your love through and through. Never ever doubt that.


----------



## walexk

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy!!! What better tribute than to have unconditional love till the end. My thoughts and prayers are with you during the healing process. You are a wonderful family.


----------



## Laurie

I made the mistake of looking at this picture at work......and the tears came. It is so beautiful. The love is so obvious.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

What a beautiful picture of you and Maarten. Your love will go on forever and Maarten will be waiting for you at the Bridge.
You loved Maarten enough to set him free.
God Bless You!!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh David

Those pictures were so sad...beautiful but sad. I have to teach a class here soon and am afraid the tears will still be there when I do.

You were such an awesome dad to your sweet boy.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me

The picture of you and Maarten has left me speechless. That is the most beautiful picture I have ever seen. There is so much love. l have not shed so many tears since we lost our Beau. Maarten rest in peace!


----------



## desilu

The love between you is so obvious. I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh

The photo just rips my heart out. Maarten knew your love through and through. Never ever doubt that. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Amerz

I just read through this whole thread and even a very stoic and clinical person such as myself is in tears. This thread is a beautiful testament to the kind people who frequent this board, and also to the incredible life journey your shared with your Maarten. 

Run free sweet Maarten.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten says

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! and thank you all!

Maarten as a pup


----------



## Jazz & Jules

davidrusselljr said:


> Maarten says
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING! and thank you all!
> 
> Maarten as a pup


Happy Thanksgiving back to you and yours Dave!


----------



## timberwolf

Happy Thanksgiving to you.
And no thanks is needed. This is what we are here for.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

Happy Thanksgiving to you all and to Maarten.

Maarten was always a charmer! Love that picture.

I hope you don't think I am being insensitive, but I know Maarten would want you to share your love with another lucky canine again. 


For Ken and I, loving and eventually losing our dogs, and adopting or rescuing again, has always been a testament of our love for them.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Thanksgiving Dave and family! Maarten had that beautiful smile as a pup too. He was an amazing boy that captured the hearts of many. Keeping you all in our prayers.


----------



## mybuddy

Happy Thanksgiving!

Maarten was such a beautiful puppy. Those eyes and that mouth! Just trying to imagine how many kisses that moufie got over the years. What a sweet boy.


----------



## amy22

Happy Thanksgiving Dave and Family....what a cutie pie Maarten was as a puppy!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello

Having a hard time tonight....such a strange feeling without my pal. I went out back to give him a treat and he told me to get back inside and watch the football game. He is the best!

I am almost done with his video tribute so I will share it with you when it is finished. It has been keeping me busy. It has made me cry but also made me smile and laugh. How honored I have been to have had him! He is my Pal.

And I am also honored by all of you and your support and prayers. I will never forget.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm so glad you posted, I've been thinking about you. Not a day goes by, I swear, that I don't think about Maarten. We all miss him, but we know you miss him most.

:heartbeat

P.S ... was Maarten a Saints fan? Because we know that's who's going to win this game! But if Maarten was a Patriots fan, I'll root for them, I will! For Maarten


----------



## ggdenny

I know how hard it is David. It's such a difficult transition and in my case, almost impossible to accept. Live happily with your memories and the healing will come. Bless you.


----------



## gold4me

OHHH Maarten was such a handsome pup and a handsome grown up boy! I know how hard these days are for you.

"What we have enjoyed we never lose. All that we loved deeply becomes a part of us." Helen Keller


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dave, muscles have memory, and you'll find yourself doing habitual things like going out back to give Maarten a treat because your body is programmed to do it. I stepped over a sleeping old dog for months after Cody left for the Bridge. You and your bride are in my thoughts often; I know this heartbreak well, and it's just plain and simply hard.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dave....the pictures are so beautiful of Maarten. As with everyone here, I am crying as I write this. He was such a beautiful and gentle soul, and how it showed, the love between the two of you. May you and your wife find peace in your wonderful memories of this remarkable, smiling guy! Rest in peace sweet Maarten, you were, and are so loved and missed by many.


----------



## Hudson

Hi Dave, thanks for checking in, we too think of you and your special boy and wonder how you are doing. The pain is hard and it is so new, wonderful that you are making a video, it helps with the healing and grief.Can't wait to see it and share moments of one very,very loved boy.Im sure there will be tears and smiles.


----------



## puddinhd58

David, my heart goes out to you and your family. Maarten was quite a boy!!! His love will be with you always...


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

At these sad times in life friends feel so helpless, but I know it gives you comfort to know we are all here for support. So many of us have been through the same pain.

Maarten will be with you always.


----------



## mybuddy

davidrusselljr said:


> Hello
> 
> Having a hard time tonight....such a strange feeling without my pal. I went out back to give him a treat and he told me to get back inside and watch the football game. He is the best!
> 
> I am almost done with his video tribute so I will share it with you when it is finished. It has been keeping me busy. It has made me cry but also made me smile and laugh. How honored I have been to have had him! He is my Pal.
> 
> And I am also honored by all of you and your support and prayers. I will never forget.


 
Peace. Your pal is with you.

Bless you David...you are such a great individual.


----------



## coppers-mom

We probably all feel this way:
_It has made me cry but also made me smile and laugh. How honored I have been to have had him! He is my Pal._
It is so very hard to lose them and it takes a long time to get over it. I am going downstairs now to huge and cuddle my old guy in Maarten's honor.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hi all

Thank you so much!

Crazy question.....the other night I was exploring the website and I came across a thread that I can not remember but on it was a person that made a post and the picture next to her post was 2 dogs laying next to each other almost on top of each other on a floor maybe by a back door......I stopped in my tracks when I saw them...I was about to call the breedr and order 4 dogs.....

I cant find what I was looking at...does this sound familiar to anyone?? the picture was a big one of the 2 pups.

Thnaks!


----------



## mm03gn

Perhaps Loboto-ME????? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member.php?u=6838

Go to the "about me" tab - is that the picture you were talking about??

If I am right - I officially spend WAYYYYYY too much time here


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave - Keeping you and Ann Marie in our prayers. We think about Maarten every day. He touched so many hearts. I hope the happy memories you have bring you comfort.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello everyone-
It was a hard weekend. We had a nice family dinner at my house on saturday and it was clear to everyone that there was a big part of our family missing. We go out back to his spot every couple of hours to say hi. Pizza crust and treats are placed on top. Such a void. I miss my pal.

Have to order his monument in the morning so I can have it this year. Up here in the northeast the stone company will shut down. It was hard but yet I am looking forward to the stone to arrive. I should have his video tribute done in a day or so,,and will let you know so if you have the time to take a look at it. He would appreciate the attention:>

Thank you all for signing his memorial and your nice words!


----------



## KiwiD

Good to hear from you David. I think of Maarten and your family often and can imagine how much he is missed, I find myself coming to this thread often. I'm sure the monument you are getting for him will be beautiful and I'm looking forward to the video tribute. I'll be sure to have the kleenex box nearby. 

Take care.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I too think of dear Maarten and you and your family often David. I know the void you are feeling, it is so horribly painful. I know your pal would love getting his pizza crust, and visiting him often. Such a wonderful, beautiful boy your Maarten.
I am glad you will be able to get his monument for him soon, before the end of the year. So looking forward to seeing Maarten's tribute, I know it will be so touching, and though it will be so beautiful...I also know it will bring many tears. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22

Dave, I am also looking forward to seeing Maatren's tribute. Ill be sure to have the kleenex nearby. I know the hole that these dogs leave in our hearts.....


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hi everyone!

Again, Thank you for everything. Maarten's video is done you can go to RussellFuneralHome.com 
and click on "Maarten Russell" to view his video and obituary.

I made some mistake in it,,,,but it is fine. 

We miss him!

Thank you all !


----------



## Laurie

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog!!! It made my cry....again!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh David, I just watched Maarten's tribute. It's beautiful... a wonderful celebration of a most loved family member. You've been so kind to allow us to take this journey with you, and believe me we grieve for your loss. Maarten is gone way too young.... in what should have been his middle aged years. When your heart is ready I have the feeling that Maarten will send a you a new canine friend to share your love and life. It will be another wonderful tribute to your pal. Hugs to to you and yours.


----------



## Debles

What a beautiful video!!! Maarten had a wonderful well loved life even though shortened, it was a very big life of quality. Love the wedding pics!
Bless you David, I know what it is like to ache and miss a much loved golden.


----------



## kruisyk

Beautifully done, Dave. A wonderful tribute to a good, good boy. Thank you for sharing the video remembrance with us. Peace to you and your family at this holiday time. We're thinking fondly of your pal...
Dave, Kelly, Clancy and Zoey


----------



## gold4me

A beautiful tribute to your beloved Maarten. As I looked at Maarten's precious face I cried many tears remembering my golden boys that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Not a day goes by that I don't think about each of my four boys in some way. Maarten will be with you always. The love between you was so evident. Rest in peace Maarten.


----------



## janine

Thank you for sharing, it was a beautiful video.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Dave,
I just wanted you to know that you and Maarten are never far from my thoughts.

Although I know right now is so very hard, I do hope that some day, when the time is right, you are able to open your door and share your love with another soul. The dog world is so fortunate to have people like you.

I'll read your tribute to your golden boy when I go home. I think my fellow co-workers are tired of seeing me sitting at my computer in tears 

Take care and know that we are all with you.


----------



## amy22

Dave, what a wonderful, loving video tribute to your boy.....thank you for sharing it with us. 
Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson

Dave,

Thank you for sharing your beautiful loving tribute to a very much loved member of your family. It is such a celebration of his life, what a wonderful home your family gave him.Maarten captured our hearts too and will be remembered. Hugs.

His smile and joy of life was reflected in the video.We hope you will not find it too painful to keep visiting this site and one day you will be able to share another golden life with us. Maarten would not want you to miss out on loving another furry companion.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Dave, I just finished watching through many tears, the beautiful tribute to Maarten. The love shared between you, your family, and your precious Maarten will remain in our hearts here on the forum, as he touched so many of our lives. Thank you so much for sharing your story of him with us, we all grew to love your smiling, beautiful boy. What a wonderful life he lived, and knew how much he was loved. Just look at the joy in his face. Many prayers and best wishes to you and your family this holiday season. Your best pal is with you always, forever in your heart.


----------



## KiwiD

Thanks for allowing us to share Maarten's journey through your beautiful tribute video.


----------



## Packleader

Wow Dave, what a wonderful tribute you did for your forever buddy, Maarten. Wasn't sure I could make it through it but I did. The love in every picture just shined through. Maarten you will never be forgoten.


----------



## Karen519

*Dave*

Dave: 

Just stopping in to say how much you are thought of and Maarten will be in all of our hearts forever!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you!

You all have helped me been so much.

Its been a hard day today, Maarten not being here just isnt the same.

I miss my pal.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm sorry it's been a hard day. All I can say is that I know the feeling. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Laurie

I too know the feeling....even with 3 dogs now, I still miss my Phoenix terribly everyday. It's never the same when you lose your best friend. It does get better though. Take care!!!!


----------



## Hudson

Wishing you a Happy Christmas with your family. That brightest star shining from above will be Maarten watching over you.Take care and one day at a time.


----------



## kruisyk

Remembering Maarten as the holidays approach. Take good care of yourselves!
Dave, Kelly, Zoey, Clancy


----------



## goldencontriever3

Dave - Thinking of you and your family during this holiday season. Maarten is always close in your heart. He was a very special pup. Thank you for sharing him with us. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## davidrusselljr

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

Thanks again for everything.

Dave, Anne Marie and Maarten


----------



## desilu

Beautiful memorial for a beautiful friendship.


----------



## twinny41

Aw, thats beautiful. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Beautiful headstone for a beautiful, precious boy. Merry Christmas to you and yours David. I hope the memories are bringing more smiles than tears now.


----------



## C's Mom

David and Anne Marie,

I've just joined this forum a little while ago and today I saw this thread. Spent the last little while reading all your posts and learning about what happened to your beloved Maarten. It is obvious how much he loved you and what a fighter he was. I don't know how many tissues I've gone through. 

Maarten was well loved and had the very best done for him - you have to feel good about that. I want to thank you and your extended family for loving this beautiful furry boy. You have honoured him and he you.

Merry Christmas to you both and to Maarten.


----------



## kruisyk

Came out beautifully. Well done, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave,
What a beautiful tribute to a very special boy.
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers over the holiday season.
Sherri


----------



## KiwiD

The monument is beautiful and you chose the perfect picture of your smiling Maarten. Thinking of you and your family during the holidays.


----------



## Hudson

What a beautiful memorial. Wishing you a wonderful new year, Maartens' memory will live on and hope the pain subsides as you remember the life of special memories you and Maarten made together.


----------



## davidrusselljr

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy New Year David and family. I hope the days are getting easier and that your heart is filled with happy, happy memories of a most special boy.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Happy New Year to you and your family as well David. I so hope 2010 brings you much happiness, remembering and cherishing your beautiful memories of your very special Maarten.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy New Year Dave and family! I hope the many happy memories you have of Sweet Maarten bring you comfort.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David and Family:

Happy New Year to you and to Maarten.

Maarten is looking down from the Rainbow Bridge. You will see him again.
I feel in my heart and soul that Maarten wants you to share your love with another dog when you are ready. 
Ken and I felt when we had to send both of our dogs to the Rainbow Bridge six weeks apart, that the greatest tribute we could give them would be to shower our love on another.


----------



## ggdenny

Happy New Year, Dave!!


----------



## coppers-mom

happy new year Dave.
I am sorry Maarten is not here with you, but I hope memories of him will bring you more joy and less grief as each day passes.

He sure was special and his monument is beautiful.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Such a beautiful monument to Maarten. I wish you a very happy 2010. I know it will be hard without your pal, but please know he is still with you, comforting you with special memories, and wishing you only happiness.


----------



## davidrusselljr

WE are excited to say....We are going to be proud parents of a Beechwood Golden!


----------



## amy22

YAY!!!!!!!! When??????


----------



## SheetsSM

Congratulations! I kept hoping you would one day ready to open your heart to another golden. That Maarten was something special and for a dog I've never met, I will never forget his smiling face.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Congratulations Dave! A puppy will be great medicine for you and yours.


----------



## gold4me

Yahoooo I am so glad to hear this. I think Maarten will be proud knowing that he taught you all about how a golden in you family is necessary. He showed you the love a golden gives and he taught you to open your heart to another special gold fur kid. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## mm03gn

Great news!!!!! You will have to start a new thread soon  Not that we won't all still come and remember Maarten on this thread - but your new pupper deserves his (her?) very own!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh Dave...that is just the most wonderful news!! I know your beloved Maarten would be so pleased that you and your family will have another special friend to share your life with! You all have so much love to give, and this makes me so happy to read, that another little one is soon to come home with you! When will you get your new baby? I am so excited for you!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Cool news, Dave.

Here's to you, your family and the new pupper.

And, of course, here's to the memory of Maarten, too!

SJ


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, I'm so so happy for you. I know Maarten has led you to just the right pup to carry on your family golden tradition. NOW..... fill us in. (please)


----------



## KiwiD

What terrific news! Tell us more about the new pup....I'm sure you have lots of great Maarten stories to share with the little one when he (or she) comes home.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thank you all again.

This forum has helped me in so many ways it is amazing. I miss Maarten and there isnt a minute I do not think of him. He was amazing! Such a good boy and a fighter,,,a gentle fighter.

We decided that we want to have that golden love in our family and home again,,,not to replace Mr. Maarten but to echo his spirit and love. My breeder, Deb at Beechwood Goldens has some pups due on or about Jan. 15th and she is going to let me be a proud father again. The mother and father are beautiful! The mother is "Athena" from Beechwood Goldens and the father is "Jag" =Just a Gigalo from Nautilus Goldens.

For some reason in my head I have considered getting two pups so we need to make a decision on that.

We are excited, nervous, scared,,,,etc. But we are not worried, Maarten will show us the way!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Wow, you're getting a baby very soon! Congratulations! I'm looking forward to many pictures when you get the pup home


----------



## esSJay

Hi Dave, 

I'm so happy to hear about your new pup! It brought a tear to my eye when you said it was to echo Maarten's spirit and love  I'm sure the puppy will fulfill them both and Maarten will be looking over him as you and your new wife go through puppyhood all over again


----------



## mm03gn

davidrusselljr said:


> For some reason in my head I have considered getting two pups so we need to make a decision on that.


While I definitely live by the motto "You can't just have one" when it comes to goldens - I think you'll find most people on here would advise against getting two puppies at the same time. 

It is do-able, if you have an incredible amount of time to devote to each pup individually - but not really advisable. Not to mention the PATIENCE that it would require (I shudder thinking about it  

I would suggest when your pup is 6-8 months, perhaps rescuing an adult golden? There are so many people on here who are very involved in rescue - I'm sure they would be able to help you find the perfect match! If you don't want to go that route - maybe wait until the puppy is 1-1.5 years, and THEN bring a second puppy home 

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Heidi36oh

So happy for you, I know you will never forget Maarten, but this new puppy will help a lot.

Congrats!


----------



## Hudson

Wow, Congratulations Dave, Maarten would want your home to be filled with another golden bundle or two. The best news!!!!!


----------



## FranH

Wonderful news! There's going to be one or two lucky pups to have you and Ann Marie as their owner.


----------



## Mileysmom

From one Beechwood pup to another....welcome! Best wishes to you and congrats!


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so darn excited for you!!! What a great way to honor the memory of your sweet Maarten. I can't wait to see pictures of your new ball of fluff!


----------



## Mad's Mom

For some reason when I went to open this thread, I knew there was going to be puppy news. Congrats on your upcoming addition. I know Maarten is thrilled, and flashing his wonderful smile. 

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Micki's Mum

I"m sooooo happy for you! No one on here would ever think you are trying to replace Maarten, that's impossible. We added Michaela to our family after our Quincy left and have never regretted it! Congratulations! One puppy or two, I know you can handle anything.


----------



## janine

Wonderful news....I am so excited for you. This is going to be one lucky puppy...


----------



## Karen519

*David*

Maarten sure will show you the way and I am sure he is delighted!!

Dogs never replace one another because they all have very special qualities!

Ken and I have had two dogs for about 23 years now and I RECOMMEND it highly. They keep one another company and alleviate a little of the guilt when you have to leave and go to work. We've always had a Male and a Female and it's a great fit!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## C's Mom

I am so happy for you and Anne Marie. I'm sure that Maarten is too.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so happy to hear that you've decided to bring a new puppy into your life. I'm sure Maarten would approve!! We have had at least 2 dogs for the past 9 years....2 sets of puppies twice. It's not easy but is manageable if you have the time and patience. 

I look so forward to seeing pictures of your new baby or babies!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Congratulations Dave and Ann Marie! I am sure Maarten is smiling down on you happy that you are going to share your life with another golden or two. Can't wait to see lots of pictures.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, I am so happy to hear your news!!!
It would have been such a waste not to share the love you have with another golden soul. I am sure Maarten would agree.
Like you said, bringing another one (or two!) in your home is not replacing Maarten - he can never be replaced - it is just giving you the chance to love another.

Keep us posted. There's many of us along with you for this ride


----------



## gold4me

We have had 7 goldens over the past 25 years and each of them has their special place in our hearts. None of them replaces the precious angels we must let go to the Rainbow Bridge. They each bring a whole different piece to our family. We have had 2 or 3 at one time for many years. I love it because that means one for me and one for my husband. 
I am so excited for you.


----------



## kruisyk

So good to hear...Maarten's wagging his tail at the news. I also like Melissa's suggestion above. Looking forward to a new thread... :wavey:


----------



## moverking

Mmmmm, 'Maarten's Echo'....loved that . David, I rarely post, but always read this thread....and am thrilled your hearts are open for a new pup, congrats. Maarten had a paw in this, I'm sure!


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David:

Any word on the puppy yet?

I also agree with gold4me sentiment above. Ken and I have had 2 dogs for the past 24 years now, not the same two obviously and I love having two!
They keep one another company, TO play with, too and one for me, one for Ken.
Just joking, both Smooch and Snobear are loved by both of us!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

I havent been on the forum for some time and just came back to see how everyone is doing.

Puppys were born January 8th!!!! Got an email from Beechwood that they are doing great! We are still back and forth on getting one or two. But we are excited!!!

Think of Maarten all the time! Miss him, it was 2 months yesterday.

Thanks for all your thoughts!


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

You will always miss Maarten, but I am sure he would be happy about the puppy.

I think you should get two! Double the fun-ask someone who has had two dogs for 23 years!!!

When can the puppies come home?


----------



## timberwolf

That is so exciting!!!!
We can't wait to "meet" him/her/them 
I know how much you miss Maarten. A day doesn't go by that I don't think of my golden boy Ryder - his pic is my mouse pad at work 
The days that I miss him the most, I just thank the powers that be that they gave us the honor of sharing his life with him. The memories make me smile!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

So good to hear from you David! I bet the puppies are really starting to get really active now, and I am sure are just SO CUTE!! :smooch: Whether you choose one or two, how LUCKY they will be to become a part of your loving family! I am so happy for you both. I have three Golden's, and it has been wonderful for them, as well as us. They are very best of friends, and love playing with each other. I am sure that Maarten is smiling that beautiful smile from above, and very happy for you and your wife!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Congratulations, Dave and Anne Marie! Your new pup will bring much joy, but you will always miss Maarten. The sorrow will age and mellow over the years, but some experience will forever trigger tears when you think of him. I'm sure your sweet boy had a paw in picking your new companion....


----------



## coppers-mom

Congratulations on the new addition(s) to your family. You will give the pup(s) a wonderful home and a huge hole in your heart will start to fill and I am sure Maarten would approve.

I always get a new one to love pretty soon after I lose one. I just have to have another one to fill the void. I have alwyas gotten shelter or throwaway dogs so I feel that one life lost enables me to save another one.....

Maarten will never be replaced and you will always feel a degree of sadness at losing him. I still have a hard time looking at my bridge kids' pictures. I am a wuss.

I've never tried two puppies, but I almost always have two dogs. Good luck!


----------



## mybuddy

Congrats to you and your family on your new baby.

Maarten ( although not in body ) is always with you and I suspect he just might be in this new puppy as well!

Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

When do you get your puppy/puppies???


----------



## janine

Gosh I saw a post under Maarten and came to look at puppy pictures. Hope he/she comes home soon!


----------



## Maxs Mom

David

Congrats on the pups. Your love for them will be a direct result of your love for Maarten. He will make it a special deep love. He will also I am sure help guide the right pup(s) to you. 

Maxine has been gone for 4 months. We have our lab pup Quinn now. I adore her but I still miss my Max and I still talk to her... I am just waiting for her to answer. 

You need to start a new thread about your new wonderful adventure. Post pics if you get some from the breeder. 

Ann


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello Everyone!

We met the pups yesterday and we are proud to say that Foley and Flanagan are awesome!!!!!  We are so excited! 

We met with our breeder yesterday (Deb at Beechwood) and it seems like just yesterday I was there picking up my pal, Maarten. He was with me the whole day, just like every other day.

The boys are great! We will just keep our fingers crossed that we raise them the right way.

Thank you all again for your support! This is an amazing group of people.









Flanagan (Left)
Foley (Right)


----------



## davidrusselljr

Foley on left
Flanagan of right


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG David... they're precious!!!!!!!! Are they home with you yet????


----------



## janine

Congrats on your new babies...they are so cute and love the names.


----------



## amy22

OMG they are too cute!!! How EXCITING!!!! Good luck with Flanagan and Foley!!! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## Laurie

Holy cuteness!!!! Congratulations on your new babies......you and your wife are going to be very busy but you're going to have so much fun!! Love the names........

Make sure you post lots of pictures of your new babies.


----------



## mm03gn

They are perfect!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom

They are adorable and I"M SO JEALOUS!!!.
Congrats!.


----------



## davidrusselljr

They come Home Saturday, March 6th from Beechwood Kennels!! I know I have said it before but Deb at Beechwood Goldens is awesome. If anyone is ever looking please point them in her direction.


----------



## timberwolf

Dave, they are beautiful!!!
I am so happy for you and your wife 
Congratulations and keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## mainegirl

they are gorgeous, and i'm sure they will be as innocent and neve cause a lick of trouble, NOT!!!!
cannot wait for them to grow up on the forum...... lots of pics are required.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jazz & Jules

They are simply gorgeous David!!! Oh to have a puppy in the house again..........X2!


----------



## C's Mom

They are adorable! Can't wait till you get them home so that we can see more pics and hear all about their progress.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

David, we LOVED having our two littermate puppers. We each had one to take to classes, on walks etc. They bonded to us as strongly as our other dogs did as singletons. ENJOY..... just think, puppy breath in just a few days!!!!!


----------



## FranH

Uh--oh.......Double trouble. The fun is about to begin 

They are both adorable.


----------



## Loboto-Me

OMGosh! I'm so happy to see those 2 little rascals! They're both precious and I'm looking forward to seeing your diary of the trouble they get into


----------



## Maxs Mom

GORGEOUS!!!!

Congrats! How are you going to know which one is which? LOL 

Can you please start a new thread? While I am so glad this one has a happy ending these boys need their OWN adventure thread. 

I love puppies! I am getting excited about mine, and it may still be a year away. LOL

Ann


----------



## coppers-mom

Congratulations on your new beautiful friends.
They are adorable.:smooch:
Maarten is smiling down at you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Now that's an armful of cuteness! Can't wait to hear about the F team's adventures, but I'm voting for a new thread, too


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Oh my gosh, they are adorable!! Congratulations to you and Anne Marie, can't wait to see more pictures when the puppies come home.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh goodness...they are just too CUTE and ADORABLE!! It will be just so much fun watching the two of these little guys grow up! I just love their names, and can't wait for more pictures and hearing about their many adventures!:smooch: I am sure Maarten is "smiling" from above, and sending encouragement to his Mom and Dad with these two little darlings! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Hudson

Dave, they are so adorable! Congratulations to you and Ann-Marie,.... wonderful names and your mate Maarten watching over would be wagging his tail to see you bringing to fluff-balls home in a few days. Look forward to you posting many pictures as Foley and Flanagan grow!


----------



## Karen519

*David and Ann Marie*

David and Ann Marie:

TOMORROW is the day you bring your little bundles of joy home, right??!!

Can't wait to hear about them!!!!


----------



## Debles

I am so happy for you all!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! What fun you have ahead of you!!! Maarten is so thrilled I am sure!


----------



## davidrusselljr

thank you all!

We are soo excited! We have been cleaning the house and getting thing ready for the boys to come home in the AM. You would think the pope and the president were coming over.

Lots of mixed feelings. Miss Maarten so much and we are looking forward to telling the boys all about him.

With a tear, I will try to print this thread so I have it for time to come and tell others of Maarten's story.

And with a tear I will end this thread and a start a new one with Foley and Flanagan in a different topic field but with always Maarten's spirit with us.

Again, THANK YOU ALL! for all your support towards me, Anne Marie and my Pal, Maarten.

Words cant say enough.


----------



## Karen519

*David and Ann Marie*

Maarten will always be with you, Ann Marie, Foley and Flannagan.

I am sure MAARTEN is SMILING today!

Can't wait for an update after you all have settled in!!


----------



## C's Mom

davidrusselljr said:


> Lots of mixed feelings. Miss Maarten so much and we are looking forward to telling the boys all about him.
> 
> With a tear, I will try to print this thread so I have it for time to come and tell others of Maarten's story.
> 
> And with a tear I will end this thread and a start a new one with Foley and Flanagan in a different topic field but with always Maarten's spirit with us.
> 
> Again, THANK YOU ALL! for all your support towards me, Anne Marie and my Pal, Maarten.
> 
> Words cant say enough.


David, you've got my eyes leaking now too.

I'm sure Maarten is going to help you both with these little boys as Foley and Flanagan will keep you both hopping.


----------



## 3 goldens

i am so happy for you. I have raised littermates twice, brother and sister each time. The first was a apir of english setter puppies, rascal and duches, and the last was golden retrievers, hunter and kaycee. 

i think one of the greatest honors we can pay our dogs is to realize they were so speical, they made our lives whole and we just can't be happy without another one. One never takes another's place, and i know that from over 50 year sof having had and lost dogs, but each one has his/her own place in your heart and your heart just somehow gets bigger and bigger.

these are my pairs. Rascal and cuhess are with thier dad, rascal in front, duchess sitting behind them. Hunter and kaycee when we got them.


----------



## Karen519

*3goldens*

*3GOLDENS

YOUR dogs are just beautiful!!!*


----------



## Karen519

*David and ann marie*

*HAS anyone heard from Maarten's parents, DAVID AND ANN MARIE???

They were supposed to get Foley and Flannagan on March 6th, and I haven't seen any posts or pictures?*


----------



## esSJay

Check in the Beechwood Goldens thread, he posted some pics a few days ago!


----------



## timberwolf

Dave and Ann Marie,
I am sure it is bittersweet, the thought of closing this thread.
It is so for many of us that have followed your path. 
But, as you said, Maarten will always be with you, as he will be for many of us for whom he touched our hearts.

Know that as you start this new chapter in your lives, and a busy one it will be, we all look forward to watching your boys grow and again sharing this with you.
Can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I can't find the puppy pictures.

David - if you want to continue on this thread with the new boys, do so. I can understand why you would want to contunue the boys' stories in Maarten's thread.
If you are starting a new thread, can you please put the link here? I loved Maarten and would love to keep up with your new family.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Hello David I just came across your thread today. I read it from the beginning. As I did I sat here crying. We lost our Millie to cancer in January. We sent her to the bridge six days after she was diagnosed. It snuck up on her no warning. That was January 15. We are now opening our heart to another dog hopefully a Golden. Good luck with the pups and looking forward to seeing them grow up here.


----------



## davidrusselljr

HAPPY EASTER MAARTEN!


----------



## Laurie

That picture is so beautiful......brings tears to my eyes!!


----------



## esSJay

Wow!! A garden of gold, what a beautiful sight. 



davidrusselljr said:


> HAPPY EASTER MAARTEN!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just beautiful !! Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

How beautiful David... yes, a garden of gold. How are the little ones??? Any new pics???


----------



## C's Mom

David and Anne Marie, this pic had me crying. And then I pictured all the birds that will be coming to the birdbath near Maarten for a drink or bath and that got me going too....oh my.


----------



## FranH

What a beautiful photo. Garden of Gold.....perfect.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy.


----------



## Hudson

A beautiful angel surrounded by beautiful flowers,Happy Easter sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*David and Ann Marie*

David and Ann Marie, Maarten would approve-it is simply gorgeous.

How are the little tykes, Foley and Flannagan?


----------



## Hali's Mom

Beautiful memorial, Maarten would be honored.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

What an absolutely beautiful resting place for your best friend Maarten. He would be so pleased, knowing he watches forever in the home and yard he loved so much. Such a beautiful and wonderful boy.....


----------



## janine

Beautiful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidrusselljr

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAL!


----------



## janine

What a sweet picture of your boy.....I bet these days are the hardest. Happy Birthday.


----------



## mainegirl

David
What a happy face, Happy birthday maarten, hope the party at the bridge isn't too raucus and they have to get out the "police dogs". beautiful picture, hope those two new rascals are keeping you busy.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

There's that sweet face. Happy birthday at the bridge Maarten. You sure sent your Mom & Dad some precious babies!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Birthday Maarten!! I hope the memories of his beautiful smiling face bring you comfort today.


----------



## Hudson

Happy Birthday Maarten, bet you are smiling down on Dave and watching him teach the new puppies. Dave hope you can enjoy the memories of your special boy today.


----------



## Karen519

HAPPY belated Birthday, Maarten.
Your Mom and Dad love you and please tell my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge that his Mom, Dad, and Smooch, love him and miss him. You guys have a good time up there!!


----------



## davidrusselljr

I must say with a smile and a tear how awesome it is to see that Mr. Maarten is in the top viewed topics!!!!

I thank you all again for all your kindness and love towards us and Maarten.

I cant believe it is one year, seems like yesterday.

Still miss my Pal and always will. Rest my friend. We all love you.

Dave, Anne Marie, Foley & Flanagan


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to see you popping in. Your boy made a huge impression on this forum. Please don't be a stranger.



davidrusselljr said:


> I must say with a smile and a tear how awesome it is to see that Mr. Maarten is in the top viewed topics!!!!
> 
> I thank you all again for all your kindness and love towards us and Maarten.
> 
> I cant believe it is one year, seems like yesterday.
> 
> Still miss my Pal and always will. Rest my friend. We all love you.
> 
> Dave, Anne Marie, Foley & Flanagan


----------



## BayBeams

I have read almost all of your amazing thread. My dear, Beau, was diagnosed with osteosarcoma on 8/23/10. At that time it was expected he had a matter of 3 to 5 weeks due to the extent of the tumor. I am happy to say Beau is going strong now, three months later, and I am cherishing each day.
I am so sorry for your loss. Your story about Maarten has been an inspiration for me and my Beau


----------



## davidrusselljr

Thanks! He made a huge impression on us also and honestly this forum kept us together thru it all.

I will get some photos of the boys and post them. They are so much fun and bring such joy. It is so strange how they will never be Maarten, but yet, Maarten would be proud.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

David, I'm so glad you popped in. I would love to see those boys of yours. I think there are many many here who will never forget your Maarten and the love you all shared.


----------



## davidrusselljr

We are so proud to have Maarten being one of the most viewed topics. It brings us great joy!! Thank you!


----------



## Debles

Having lost Selka to osteosarcoma, I know what you mean about having his thread still in the most viewed threads. It seems to keep his memory alive.


----------



## C's Mom

How could it not be one of the most viewed threads? - Maarten was such a beautiful boy and your fight to keep him alive was incredible. I remember crying my eyes out when you posted the pic of his casket and then crying yet again when you posted the pic of your two boys smelling the flowers by Maarten's grave. Ok, have got to stop now before I end up crying some more. Maarten with truly loved.


----------



## Karen519

*David*

David

None of us will ever forget Maarten! So glad you are back and we would love pics of your boys!!!


----------



## janine

We all loved your Maarten...and think about him often.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Happy Birthday my Pal!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I hope Maarten is enjoying his special day at the bridge no doubt thinking about you and surrounded by all his new buddies.


----------



## C's Mom

Happy Birthday Marten. I hope you have met Max, Ashley and Puddy at the bridge and are celebrating.


----------



## Hudson

Happy Birthday Marten, hope you are having a great time at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Oh my goodness.... How on earth have I never seen this thread?? I have read Maarten's story and I am so touched on so many levels. He was absolutely, positively radiant, beautiful, and wonderful. I fell in love with Maarten and with those that loved him. My heart re-broke with yours. I do hope my sweet Sophie found Maarten at the Bridge. He is precisely the kind of friend I'd choose for my girl.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Its been too long that I have not been on this site. This Forum means so much to us and dont know what I would have done without it. Everyone here was such a huge help to me and Mr. Maarten!

We just got back from a awesome vacation to Anguilla and of course a few days in St. Maarten. While in Anguilla we met a wonderful couple who won a restaurant called Barrel Stay.

The owners Jill and Graham are so nice and the food is amazing! After talking with Jill she told us how she has rescued her dogs...the island seems to have several and the dogs there seem to be so loyal and friendly.

Long story....Jill got the "Maarten" story! I cant tell you ho nice it was to be in the friendly island area and be talking about my Pal. It was like he was alive and well. Then such a nice feeling that he is at peace and we have the new boys...Flanagan & Foley!!

I need to get some photos up on the site. Foley is a Mr. Maarten and Flanagan is Flanagan! They are so awesome!! and all because of Maarten!

Hope everyone is well.

Take Care
Dave & Anne Marie


----------



## davidrusselljr

Maarten-

Your ears must be ringing my Pal.


----------



## KaMu

Ahhhhhh..... Hello, this has always been one of the best and most touching threads here. I will know your Marteen immediately when I see him in heaven. 

Please do share photos of your boys!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Keep waging that tail my Pal! Thinking of you as always on your 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Debles

Your new goldens are gorgeous. Maarten and well as my Selka are watching us with tails wagging and big smiles.


----------



## BayBeams

Love the photo with the memorial to Maarten in the background. Such a lovely tribute to your beloved Golden boy!


----------



## davidrusselljr

I feel so guilty for not checking in with the forum. When I had no where to turn I found this site and everyone was so nice and helpfull. 

So here I am saying a prayer for my Pal Maarten on 3 years and thanking everyone for all your help and support!


----------



## mainegirl

Love hearing from you Dave, even if it's only once a year. How are the "pups" doing, I know they must be Mooses by now. How's it to have d2 dog nights?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Lilliam

OK, so I just lost it.

Off to hug my boys tightly....tears streaming down my face.

Maarten, I hope, is playing with Cassie and Dru at the bridge...

Beautiful pups, and I was so moved by the memorial in the back.


----------



## davidrusselljr

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Today was a day that I was "tripping"all over Maarten! Myself, Foley, Flanagan along with Anne Marie went out to Maarten Graves and hung out.

Crazy as it is Mr. Maarten is in my back yard and we never forget him. He is always with us in our thoughts!

Thank you all again for your support and I will send pics of F&F soon so you can see the boys!


----------



## davidrusselljr

Hello everyone! As usual I am a bad person for not posting. I thank you all for all the help and support you gave me. We will never forget.

Keep wagging your tail my Pal! Seems like yesterday and not 4 years.


----------



## GoldenMum

I remember this thread well, wishing you a very Happy Holiday season!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hi David. Glad you dropped in... how are those 2 puppers doing? I don't think we'll ever forget Maarten either!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to see you dropping by.


----------

